# Nach IPRED: Schwedens Datenverkehr sinkt um 30%.



## NGamers (4. April 2009)

Nachdem am 1.4. das neue EU-Gesetz "IPRED" (Intellectual Property Rights Enforcement Directive) in Kraft getreten ist, sank der Datenverkehr schlagartig von 120 GB/s auf 80/GBs.
Dieses Gesetz gibt vor, daß dortige Internet-Provider Kundendaten auf richterliche Anordnung direkt herausgeben müssen. Diese werden dann an die jeweiligen Rechteinhaber weitergeleitet, beispielsweise die Musikindustrie.

Christian Engstrom von der Piratenpartei Schweden äußerte sich gegenüber BBC: "Das Gesetz ist eine absolute Katastrophe, nicht nur für die schwedischen Filesharer, sondern für das ganze Land", "Nun haben wir es privaten Unternehmen auf gesetzlicher Basis ermöglicht, unsere zivile Bevölkerung zu verfolgen. Das ist nicht die Art, wie westliche Demokratien funktionieren".

Die Torrent-Suchmaschine PirateBay hat sich bereits auf IPRED eingestellt: So bieten sie neuerdings den kostenpflichtigen Dienst "IPREDator" an, der P2P-Verbindungen via VPN herstellt.

Quelle: Tomshardware


_Edit: Hatte beim Umschreiben des Inhalts doch glatt die Quelle wegeditiert _


----------



## caine2011 (4. April 2009)

das ist ja echt krank das gesetz, vor allem der hintergrund: die musikindustrie
wäre es genau so gekommen wenn die vorratsdatenspeicherung genutzt würde um terroristen zu jagen? nur halt ein jahr später?

ich finde dass das schwedische gesetz die menschenrechte eingeschränkt: wo ist da die meinungsfreiheit wenn alle meine schritte, wenn auch nur virtuell aufgezeichnet werden.

ich hoffe dass das gesetz in schweden abgeschafft werden soll und das in dtl. ein solches gesetz keine realität wird


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. April 2009)

NGamers schrieb:


> Christian Engstrom von der Piratenpartei Schweden äußerte sich gegenüber BBC: "Das Gesetz ist eine absolute Katastrophe, nicht nur für die schwedischen Filesharer, sondern für das ganze Land", "Nun haben wir es privaten Unternehmen auf gesetzlicher Basis ermöglicht, unsere zivile Bevölkerung zu verfolgen. Das ist nicht die Art, wie westliche Demokratien funktionieren".


Was anderes als eine völlig übertriebene und falsche Darstellung habe ich von der Piratenpartei auch nicht erwartet.
Die reden doch glatt davon, es würde durch dieses Gesetz die gesammte Bevölkerung des ganzen Landes verfolgt. Das ist vollkommen falsch. Einzig allein Filesharer die illegal urhebergeschütztes Material im Internet weitergeben sind durch dieses Gesetz betroffen.
Und das private Unternehmen auf gesetzlicher Basis zivile Personen verfolgen dürfen sollte auch nichts neues sein - siehe Inkasso-Unternehmen und Privatdetektive - die es sicherlich auch in Schweden gibt.


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2009)

Grundsätzlich finde ich es ein wenig erschreckend das jetzt eine bestimmte Lobbygruppe offensichtlich so viel politischen Einfluss ausüben kann, so das sogar in derem Interesse Gesetze erlassen werden.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich es ein wenig erschreckend das jetzt eine bestimmte Lobbygruppe offensichtlich so viel politischen Einfluss ausüben kann, so das sogar in derem Interesse Gesetze erlassen werden.


Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein - man sollte kein Raubtier in die Enge treiben


----------



## cubbi223 (4. April 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> ich hoffe dass das gesetz in schweden abgeschafft werden soll und das in dtl. ein solches gesetz keine realität wird



Das gesetzt stamt von der EU und sollte und auch bald freude bescheren.

Fakt ist das mit diesem Gesetz, genauso wie mit unserer "Daten müll" Sammlung ALLE Internet User als verdächtig eingestuft werden können 

Beweise dehen mal das gegenteil wenn die sich mal geirrt haben sollten. brauch ja nur mal ein Zahlen dreher in der IP sein schon ist mein Opa ein Daten Pirat. Ich fin die vorstellung nicht so super.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. April 2009)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> Beweise dehen mal das gegenteil wenn die sich mal geirrt haben sollten. brauch ja nur mal ein Zahlen dreher in der IP sein schon ist mein Opa ein Daten Pirat. Ich fin die vorstellung nicht so super.


Wo ist das Problem. Dann zeigst denen halt das keine illegalen Daten bei dir zu finden sind. Und wenn solche nicht vorhanden sind, dann reicht es auch nicht für eine Klage.


----------



## Knuddelkatze (4. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem. Dann zeigst denen halt das keine illegalen Daten bei dir zu finden sind. Und wenn solche nicht vorhanden sind, dann reicht es auch nicht für eine Klage.



Es begreif einfach nicht wie du ein Gesetz, dass alle Internetnutzer in Schweden (und bald wohl auch in Deutscland) unter Generalverdacht stellt verteidigen kannst.


----------



## Knuddelkatze (4. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen falsch. Einzig allein Filesharer die illegal urhebergeschütztes Material im Internet weitergeben sind durch dieses Gesetz betroffen.



Genau, so wie nur Terroristen und Kinderschänder von der Voratsdatenspeicherung, Onlinedurchsuchung und Speerlisten betroffen sind...

Wer nichts zu verbergen hat... ,nichtwahr SpaM_BoT

Ziemlich erschreckend, dass so viele nichts aus den 2 Diktaturen und Unrechtsstatten in Deutschland gelernt haben


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein - man sollte kein Raubtier in die Enge treiben


Was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun??
Gesetze solltew vom Gesetzesgeber also dem Staat initiiert werden und nicht von Lobbygruppen/ privaten Unternehmen und genau das kritisiere ich.

Des weiteren bleibt für mich offen:

1.) Welcher Tatverdacht bei welcher Beweismittellage ist Vorraussetzung für die richterliche Freigabe der Daten an einem Privatunternehmen?

2.) Welche Möglichkeiten hat man sich vorab dagegen zu wehren ohne ein ksotspieligen Prozess anzustreben? Denn darauf zielt ja meistens solch eine Anklage ab, dass nämlich der Angeklagte nicht den Weg gehen wird. 

3.) In wie weit ist es jetzt eigentlich lega, illegale Daten anzubieten um andere zu überführen? Denn eigentlich ist das eine rechtliche Grauzone, heißt irgendwie Anstiftung zu einer Straftat oder so?

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. April 2009)

Wer sich nicht an Gesetze halten kann/will der muss halt dafür gerade stehen.
Finger weg von solch illegalen Material und gut ist es. Sollte doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein.


----------



## majorguns (4. April 2009)

Ziemlich erschreckend das so ein Gesetz wirklich verabschiedet wurde, ich finde das man somit stark die Menschenrechte einschränkt dieser Wahnsinn nimmt ja kein Ende irgendwann kann keiner mehr ein FREIES Leben führen weil er vor allem und jedem Angst haben muss was illegales zu machen und sofort eingebuchtet zu werden.


----------



## OeffOeff (4. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht an Gesetze halten kann/will der muss halt dafür gerade stehen.
> Finger weg von solch illegalen Material und gut ist es. Sollte doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein.


Genau. Lass dich nicht mit Juden ein, dann hast du auch nix zu befürchten. 

Teenager, welche sich 5 Lieder geladen haben, dürfen mehrere 100€ an irgendwelche geldgeilen Säcke zahlen. Die richtige Warez-Scene wird jedoch weiter traden, so wie immer. Was da in Schweden abgeht ist eine absolute Schweinerei! Ich bin mir sicher, dass damit keinem Künstler groß geholfen ist. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass kleine und unbekanntere Künstler vom Filesharing profitieren, aber naja... Wie auch immer, Filesharing mit so einer Methode einzuschränken, das ist nicht der richtige Weg! Kann der Piratenpartei in dem Punkt völlig zustimmen:


> Das Gesetz ist eine absolute Katastrophe, nicht nur für die schwedischen Filesharer, sondern für das *ganze Land*



Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn das so weiter geht? Kriegt demnächst jeder Bürger einen Teleschirm!?

Ich hoffe es kommt in Deutschland nicht so weit, auch wenn wir hier ebenfalls eine kompetenzfreie Regierung haben. 

Dieser Kommentar könnte Ironie, Sarkasmus und/oder Zynismus enthalten...


----------



## Namaker (4. April 2009)

OeffOeff schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass damit keinem Künstler groß geholfen ist.


Richtig, dafür zwacken die Plattenfirmen zu viel Geld für sich selbst ab. Bei einem Lied auf iTunes für 99 Cent bekommen die Künstler 8 Cent, Apple 21 und die Plattenfirma den Rest...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (4. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht an Gesetze halten kann/will der muss halt dafür gerade stehen.
> Finger weg von solch illegalen Material und gut ist es. Sollte doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein.



Du scheinst es nicht verstehen zu wollen, dass man sich durch solche Methoden immer mehr der Stasi aus der DDR annähert. Ein schiefer Furz in die falsche Richtung, den ein inoffizieller weitermeldet und du kommst erstma in den Bau. Sicherlich hat man nichts weiter getan als die Gesetze durchzusetzen, aber das geht einfach zu weit.

Genauso könnte die EU ein Gerät einführen, welches in jedes Auto installiert werden muss und bei der kleinsten Geschwindigkeitsübertretung selbstständig nen Strafzettel ausdruckt. Denn es ist ja verboten, schneller zu fahren als erlaubt und man gefährdet sich und andere.  Und die zig tausend Unfalltoten jedes Jahr würden auch weniger werden.
Aber warum macht mans nicht? Genau, weil dahinter keine geldgierige Industrie steht, die um ein paar Euros Angst hat. Außerdem wäre es zu offensichtlich und die Zivilbevölkerung würde ich vermutlich wehren.

PS: Und du brauchst mir nicht erzählen, dass du immer Vorschriftsmäßig fährst, denn das glaub keinem auf der ganzen weiten Welt.  Im Grunde übertritts auch du damit täglich das Gesetz.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. April 2009)

OeffOeff schrieb:


> Teenager, welche sich 5 Lieder geladen haben, dürfen mehrere 100€ an irgendwelche geldgeilen Säcke zahlen.


Vollkommen richtig...
Wer in diesem jungen Alter schon kriminelles Potenzial entfalten kann, der muss auch bluten können.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (4. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig...
> Wer in diesem jungen Alter schon kriminelles Potenzial entfalten kann, der muss auch bluten können.



Kriminell? Du hast ziemlich krasse Vorstellungen davon, was kriminell ist.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. April 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Du scheinst es nicht verstehen zu wollen, dass man sich durch solche Methoden immer mehr der Stasi aus der DDR annähert.


Na wenn du das sagst, dann wird es wohl stimmen. Ich habe leider keine Glaskugel um solche Thesen verbreiten zu können.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (4. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Na wenn du das sagst, dann wird es wohl stimmen. Ich habe leider keine Glaskugel um solche Thesen verbreiten zu können.



Dass die DDR ein Überwachungsstaat war, wirst du ja sicherlich nicht anzweifeln wollen, oder?
Und nun überlegen wir uns doch mal, wie man Überwachung definieren könnte...

Darunter könnte man z.B. die lückenlose Echtzeitüberwachung und Rückverfolgung von ilegalen und legalen Schritten verstehen.

Sicher, wer nix verbricht hat auch nix zu befürchten, aber dann können wir uns auch gleich alle das von mir besagte Gerät ins Auto einbauen.

Die Frage die aber viele Verärgert: Mit welchem Recht muss ich mir gefallen lassen, unter Verdacht gestellt zu werden? Was geht es irgendjemand an, was ich wann wo im Internet gemacht habe? Hättest du Lust, die ganze Zeit nen Peilsender bei dir zu tragen, der deinen täglichen Lebensweg an den Staat übermittelt, auch wenn du keine ilegalen Aktivitäten ausführst?


----------



## el barto (5. April 2009)

Es ist eigentlich klar worum es SpaM_BoT geht. 
Hast du nichts "verbrochen" und ist alles absolut legal dann kann es dir eigentlich egal sein ob solch ein Gesetz durchkommt oder nicht, weil es dich nicht betrifft.

Angenommen es ist aber nicht alles 100% so wie es sein müsste, wie es ja eigentlich fast immer ist, zumal meist noch nicht mal bewusst, betrifft es dich und du fühlst dich angegriffen. 

Gesetzte sind dazu da um befolgt zu werden, müssen aber auch nicht alles kontrollieren und dürfen auch Freiheiten lassen. Außerdem gibt es eine gewisse Toleranzen (bspw. bestraft der Streifenpolizist nicht jeden Radfahrer der den falschen Radweg benutz, obwohl er es könnte) 

Letzter wird missachtet, wenn eine Lobby dahinter sitzt, denen das Gesetz nur Mittel zum Zweck ist noch mehr Geld einzunehmen.  Dann finde ich es nicht in Ordnung.

mfg el barto


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. April 2009)

Das ist ja ganuenhaft. 
Und morgen kann man mein Haus ohne richterlichen Beschluß durchsuchen, denn ich hab ja nichts zu verbergen..


----------



## MomentInTime (5. April 2009)

Was für ein Rückschritt. Was für ein Rückschritt für die schwedische Gesellschaft.
Ein schlagartiger Rückgang des Datenverkehrs von 120 GB/s auf 80/GBs - ist das die Erfolgsquote
Schwedens, soll darauf ein Land nun stolz sein ?
Man kann den Schweden nur sein Beileid aussprechen und sich dafür einsetzen, dass es unsere
politischen Pappenheimer nicht so weit treiben werden können.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. April 2009)

Ohje...
Die armen schwedischen Softwarepiraten. Die können einen ja sooo Leid tun. Mir kommen echt gleich die Tränen..., aber vor Lachen.
Sorry, aber für solch kiminelle Elemente empfinde ich beim besten Willen kein Mitleid. Da könnt ihr auf mich einreden wie ihr wollt..., das lässt mich völlig Kalt.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ohje...
> Die armen schwedischen Softwarepiraten. Die können einen ja sooo Leid tun. Mir kommen echt gleich die Tränen..., aber vor Lachen.
> Sorry, aber für solch kiminelle Elemente empfinde ich beim besten Willen kein Mitleid. Da könnt ihr auf mich einreden wie ihr wollt..., das lässt mich völlig Kalt.



Es geht bei dieser Sache nicht nur um Schwarzkopierer sondern darum, dass mal wieder ein Schritt in Richtung totale Überwachung (ALLER Bürger) gegangen wurde. Aber anscheinend hast du es wohl gern, dass der Staat alles über dich weiß, oder du willst es einfach nicht kapieren.


----------



## dot (5. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich es ein wenig erschreckend das jetzt eine bestimmte Lobbygruppe offensichtlich so viel politischen Einfluss ausüben kann, so das sogar in derem Interesse Gesetze erlassen werden.
> 
> MfG



Auch ganz nett -> heise online - 03.04.09 - Französisches Parlament stimmt für Internetsperren bei Urheberrechtsverstößen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. April 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> ....oder du willst es einfach nicht kapieren.


Was soll daran so schwer zu verstehen sein?
Man braucht doch nur illegales Material links liegen lassen, und gut ist es.
Wenn niemand mehr illegales Material downloadet und/oder verbreitet, dann brauchts auch keine solche Maßnahme wie IPRED.
Wer das nicht versteht dem ist nicht zu helfen...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was soll daran so schwer zu verstehen sein?
> Man braucht doch nur illegales Material links liegen lassen, und gut ist es.



Dann kannst du ja auch gleich eine wöchentliche Hausdurchsuchungen inkl. Bestandsaufnahme aller Gegenstände abnicken, wenn du eh nix zu befürchten hast. Es geht um den Generalverdacht, unter den jeder (unschuldige) Bürger durch solche Dinge gestellt wird.



> Wenn niemand mehr illegales Material downloadet und/oder verbreitet, dann brauchts auch keine solche Maßnahme wie IPRED.
> Wer das nicht versteht dem ist nicht zu helfen...



Tja nur dumm, dass man durch die Fehltritte eines anderen gleich mitabgestraft wird.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. April 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Es geht um den Generalverdacht, unter den jeder (unschuldige) Bürger durch solche Dinge gestellt wird.


Gebt denen doch einfach kein Grund für solche Maßnahmen wie IPRED. Schon steht auch keiner unter "Generalverdacht"


----------



## exa (5. April 2009)

sicherlich bauschen hier beide Seiten etwas auf...

Sicherlich ist es unschön das es zu so etwas kommt, allerdings finde ich es auch nicht schlimm, das dadurch der Datenverkehr massiv gesunken ist, denn dadurch ist mehr Platz für legales...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Gebt denen doch einfach kein Grund für solche Maßnahmen wie IPRED. Schon steht auch keiner unter "Generalverdacht"



Ich habe denen bisher keinen Grund gegeben.


----------



## DaStash (5. April 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Auch ganz nett -> heise online - 03.04.09 - Französisches Parlament stimmt für Internetsperren bei Urheberrechtsverstößen


"Nach zwei Warnungen per E-Mail oder per Brief soll ein Surfer, dem die geplante Kontrollbehörde Haute Autorité pour la Diffusion des Oeuvres et la Protection des Droits sur l'Internet (HADOPI) bei Rechtsverletzungen auf die Schliche kommt, zunächst zwei Monate –und gegebenenfalls bei weiteren Verstößen ein Jahr lang – vom Internet abgekoppelt werden."

Das schlimme an diesem Verfahren ist, dass man bei eventueller Fehlfeststellung keine Möglichkeit hat dies nachzuweiseen. Es wird nicht mehr gesetzlich/ richterlich sondern privat entschieden wer uhrheberrechtlich bedenklich gehandelt hat oder nicht. Das ist wirklich schon beängstigend, dass Regierungen dieses Recht aus der Hand geben.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (5. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Die armen schwedischen Softwarepiraten. Die können einen ja sooo Leid tun. Mir kommen echt gleich die Tränen..., aber vor Lachen.
> Sorry, aber für solch kiminelle Elemente empfinde ich beim besten Willen kein Mitleid. Da könnt ihr auf mich einreden wie ihr wollt..., das lässt mich völlig Kalt.


Man ist das kriminell so eine Raubkopie, die absolut keinen realen Schaden beim Urheber hat.... 

Zumal so ein Generalverdacht juristisch nur schwer durchzusetzen ist, siehe die unsrige Entscheidung des BGH die Vorratsdatenspeicherung nur für schwerwiegende Straftaten wie Mord zu erlauben.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (6. April 2009)

kommt demnächst kommt man mal ausveersehn auf ne illegale seite klickt da nix an oderso aber in 15min stehts sek vor der tür und nimmt dich und den pc mit


----------



## DaStash (6. April 2009)

@DOT

Der aktuelle Gesetzesentwurf der Franzosen sieht vor, *dass die Trennung des Internets nicht durch richterlichen Beschluss erfolgt*, sondern ohne genauere Prüfung durch die HADOPI.

MfG


----------



## flozn (7. April 2009)

Tja, die heute vorherrschende Musikindustrie wird es *nie* kapieren, weshalb die Verkäufe zurück gegangen sind.
Nicht umsonst macht Trent Reznor mit NIN riesige Gewinne, obwohl er scheine Musik verschenkt...
YouTube - Michael Masnick The Trent Reznor case study


----------



## JePe (7. April 2009)

Beachtlich finde ich die Zahlen: offensichtlich war (mindestens) 1/3 des Traffics in Schweden illegal. Interessant, dass hieran (fast) niemand hier Anstoss nimmt?



OeffOeff schrieb:


> Teenager, welche sich 5 Lieder geladen haben, dürfen mehrere 100€ an irgendwelche geldgeilen Säcke zahlen.



Perfekt formuliert - sie duerfen. Sie muessen es aber nicht, denn:



Namaker schrieb:


> Bei einem Lied auf iTunes für 99 Cent(...)



... steht es ihnen ja frei, €4,95 zu bezahlen.



dot schrieb:


> Auch ganz nett -> heise online - 03.04.09 - Französisches Parlament stimmt für Internetsperren bei Urheberrechtsverstößen



Grundsaetzlich ein absolut sinnvoller Ansatz, um Urheberrechtsverstoesse zu ahnden - notorische Raser muessen ja auch mit dem Bus fahren.


----------



## DaStash (7. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Grundsaetzlich ein absolut sinnvoller Ansatz, um Urheberrechtsverstoesse zu ahnden - notorische Raser muessen ja auch mit dem Bus fahren.


Du findest es sinnvoll das nicht rechtsstaatlich Untersuchungen stattfinden, ob jemand sich urheberrechtlich bedenklich verhalten hat, ohne das derjenige darauf Einfluss hat, bzw. kontrollieren und nachvollziehen kann was und wie ihm etwas zur Last gelegt wird?

Ich will hier nicht pro Urheberrechtsverletzung argumentieren sondern pro Rechtsstaat und genau Letzteres wird in dem Fall beschnitten, da eine neutrale, objektive Stelle die beweisführend für "beide" Parteien zuständig ist, ausgespart wird und das warscheinlich aus dem Grunde, da man es nach jetziger Gesetzeslage rechtsstaatlich nicht hinbekommen würde, siehe auch Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Bundestrojaner und Internetzensur. Alles Vorhaben die beispielsweise in Deutschland massiv entschärft werden mussten oder erst gar nicht zugelassen werden.

Ich jedenfalls finde diesen Trend bedenklich, dass private Unternehmen zunehmend Einfluss auf politische Gestaltung, insbesondere von Gesetzen bekommen und diese auch noch eigenständig ohne rechtliches Kontrollorgan ausführen können, siehe Three-Strikes-Gesetze.

@FLozn
In gewisser Weise stimme ich Dir zu. Die Zeiten als das man mit CD Verkäufern multi Millionen verdienen konnte sind vorbei. Es hat sich seit Einführung von MP3 massiv etwas geändert. Die Leute konsumieren zunehmend mehr Musik und sind auch nicht mehr bereit die alte Preisstruktur aufrecht zu erhalten in dem sie Unsummen in diese investieren und genau in dem Punkt schläft die Plattenindustrie. Sie wollen sich einfach nicht damit abfinden, dass sie nach jetziger Sicht die Verlierer dieses Trendes sind. Immer mehr Independentmusiker können durch das Internet  mittlerweile ihre Musik selber vermarkten und sind gar nicht auf größere Plattenfirmen angewiesen. Daraus resultiert auch eine starke Zunahme im Konzertgeschäft etc. Man sieht also wenn man sich etwas mit der Materie beschäftigt, dass die Downloadzahlen von Musik nicht die eigentliche Ursache für den Gewinnrückgang in der Major-Labelindustrie sein kann, sondern die Veränderung des Marktes und die nicht vorhandene Reaktion seitens der Musikindustrie auf diesen Trend.

MfG


----------



## Lindt (7. April 2009)

Das Problem an dem Gesetzt ist ja, dass die Musik-industrie viel zuviel Macht bekommt. Und die Leute die hier sagen "...ist doch nicht schlimm, wenn ich nichts verbrochen habe, habe ich auch nichts zu befürchten..." etc. machen einfach den Fehler das sie denken das man dieses Gesetz nicht missbrauchen könnte. Durch solche Gesetze ist ziemlich einfach politische Gegner (ich nehme mit Absicht dieses Wort....) in den Wahnsinn zutreiben. Stell dir doch mal vor der Provider kappt dir für ein Jahr das I-net, und es wird dauernd ein neues Verfahren gegen dich eröffnet, obwohl klar ist das du nichts gemacht hast. Ich glaub ich könnte nicht mehr ruhig schlafen, wenn ich wüsste das sie morgen wieder mein Haus durchsuchen...

DDR inc....


----------



## BigBubby (7. April 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm & Bucklew
Man kann mit SpaM_BoT nicht Diskutieren, es gibt nur seine unumstößliche heilige meinung einer perfekten welt, wo niemand der nur gutes tut schlechtes verfährt. Gerade durch den stadt und die industrie nicht und unter dieser voraussetzung ist auch die Stasi nicht schlecht.
Das es aber fehler on mass gibt, erkennt er nicht.
Es wurden auch oft genug schon wohnungen gestürmt, weil die Polizei sich im Stockwerk vertan hatten oder weil das ****** des Sektes eines Liebespaares als Schuß vom nachbarn wargenommen wurde. Genau wie menschen versehtnlich auf torrent seiten kommen können, weil sie versehtnlich auf einen link oder einen popup klicken. Damit werden sie aber direkt unter verdacht gestellt und können mti dem gesetzt legal ausspioniert werden. Aber sowas passiert in Spams welt ja nicht, weil da alles rosa rot ist. (Übrigens fand ich den vergleich mti der dauerhaften geschwindigkeitskontrolle sehr schön. das trifft es ganz gut)


----------



## Gunny Hartman (7. April 2009)

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie naiv Musikindustrie und Politik sind. 
Anstatt Ihre Musik zu einem angemessenen Preis verfügbar zu machen, erlässt man ein neues Gesetz, dass das Downloaden über P2P-Netzwerke riskanter machen soll. 

Damit schneidet sich die Musikindustrie aber ins eigene Fleisch. Denn die Leute werden sich so oder so Alternativen suchen. Das so viel illegal gedownloaded wird ist ein Signal an die Musikindustrie, das sie ums verrecken nicht sehen wollen. Eigentlich sollten bei denen schon die Alarmglocken klingeln. Der gemeine Musikliebhaber frägt sich doch: "Wieso viel Geld ausgeben, wenn es Mittel und Wege gibt, Musik umsonst zu bekommen?"
Egal ob mit P2P oder mit etwas anderem. 

Argumentiert wird immer damit, dass die Musik geistiges Eigentum sei und dass die Kunst aussterben könnte, weil die Musiker nichts mehr verdienen würden. Jeder weiß aber, dass Musiker hauptsächlich mit Konzerten Ihr Geld verdienen. Sie sind also nicht auf Plattenlabels angewiesen, denn sie können Ihre Musik kostenlos im Internet zur verfügung stellen und genauso gut auf Youtube oder MySpace werben. Plattformen dafür gibt es ja genug. 

Den Labels dämmert langsam, dass sie im grunde überflüssig sind. Das ganze Gezerre um die Rechte existiert doch nur, weil die Labels nicht auf Ihr Geld verzichten wollen, das sie mit den Künstlern verdienen. 

In Zukunft wird es vermutlich keine Labels mehr geben, da alle Künstler Ihre Musik im Internet kostenlos anbieten und bewerben. Ihren Unterhalt verdienen sie wie gesagt dann mit Konzerten. Je mehr sie verdienen wollen, desto öfter kann man sie auch Live sehen, so dass sie vielleicht auch in kleinere Ortschaften kommen.  Bisher stehen Künstler meist bei einem Label unter Vertrag, das Label bekommt den größten Teil des Verdienstes aus dem Verkauf der Musik. Das Label kümmert sich auch um die Vermarktung, welche aber eher zum Selbstzweck dient. Oftmals zwingen Labels Künstler auch dazu, sich mehr am Mainstream zu orientieren. So hätte das Wegfallen der Labels auch den Vorteil, dass Künstler  mehr Freiheit haben. 

Alles in Allem, wäre es für alle Beteiligten gut, wenn es keine Labels mehr gäbe, außer natürlich für die Labels selbst. Aber daran sind sie selbst schuld. Sie hätten Ihre Musik billiger anbbieten müssen. Ich bezahle doch nicht 99 Cent für ein Lied, wenn Ich unendlich viele um sonst bekommen kann. Sie hätten Flatrates anbieten sollen, für 5 € im Monat so viele Lieder wie man möchte. Aber die Habgier hat sie daran gehindert.
Wenn das nicht kommt, gehen die Labels über kurz oder lang unter.

Es ist schon ein Armutszeugnis für die Musikindustrie, dass sie mit diesem Gesetz Ihre verfehlte Preispolitik ausbessern muss. So vergrault man die Leute nur noch mehr.


----------



## Bucklew (7. April 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> GR-Thunderstorm & Bucklew
> Man kann mit SpaM_BoT nicht Diskutieren, es gibt nur seine unumstößliche heilige meinung einer perfekten welt, wo niemand der nur gutes tut schlechtes verfährt. Gerade durch den stadt und die industrie nicht und unter dieser voraussetzung ist auch die Stasi nicht schlecht.


Ich weiß, dennoch kann ich solche Aussagen nicht stehen lassen. Zum Thema Internetzensur hat er ja komischerweise () nicht mehr geantwortet, nachdem ich ihm belegt habe, dass der Missbrauch des Kinderpornofilters (seiner Meinung nach ja nur "Spekulation") eher der Regelfall ist


----------



## DaStash (8. April 2009)

Und wieder beginnt das ewige Katz und Mausspiel. 

MfG


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (9. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Na wenn du das sagst, dann wird es wohl stimmen. Ich habe leider keine Glaskugel um solche Thesen verbreiten zu können.



man braucht keine Glaskugelsondern nur GMV.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (9. April 2009)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> man braucht keine Glaskugelsondern nur GMV.


Was ist GMV ?


----------



## BeerIsGood (9. April 2009)

Wie friedlich wäre doch die Welt, hätte man nie Compis erfunden 
Keine Amokläufe, keine Kinderpr0ns, keine Raubkopierer... Wann wohl das Fass überläuft und es zu Krawallen (wo auch immer) kommt? Aktuell sieht man ja, wozu die Geldgeilheit (der Banken, in diesem Fall der Musikindustrie) führt.


----------



## DaStash (10. April 2009)

Interessante Wendung beim Three-Strikes-Gesetz in Frankreich. Eine sichergeglaubte Abstimmung diesbezüglich wurde jetzt gekippt, dank der uneingeschränkt, zusammenhaltenden Oppositionsarbeit. Dies bedeutet zwar noch keine Entwarnung zeigt aber deutlich auf, dass diese Einschränkung der persönlichen Freiheit keineswegs so hingenommen wird, wie es gerne in letzter Zeit suggeriert wurde. 

Quelle: 3-Strikes abgelehnt!

MfG


----------



## NGamers (10. April 2009)

Hier gibts neues über den kürzlich ins Leben gerufenen Service IPREDator:
Nach IPRED: PirateBays IPREDator großer Erfolg


----------



## MikeLucien (11. April 2009)

Hi,

Ich wohne ja in Schweden, und es stimmt das der Downloadverkehr runter gegangen ist aber nur kurz, am abend ist er wieder angestiegen. Was man aber auch noch sehen konnte dass am Tag davor viel mehr runter geladen wurde...
Aber so wie ich es weiß müsste man ungefähr halb Schweden (ganz  Schweden 9 Millionen) für das Herunterladen von urheberechtlich geschützten Dateien... und man ist nicht wirklich von diesem Gesetz beeindruckt, wie man ja auch bei The Piratebay sehen kann ->> "IPREDator" man macht sich fast lustig darüber...
Aber ich bin trotzdem gespannt wie hart und wie weit die Medienfirmen und die Polizei dahinein gehgen wird.

Was sagt ihr? Ab wann sollte man wirklich rechtlich verfolgt werden sollen? Bei 5 runtergeladenen Liedern wohl kaum und ich glaube dass mit diesem Gesetz viel mehr die richtigen Fileshearer (50gb/tag up/download) festgenommen werden sollen. Die kleinen sollen nur erschreckt werden.

Grüße
MikeLucien


----------



## Michisauer (12. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und das private Unternehmen auf gesetzlicher Basis zivile Personen verfolgen dürfen sollte auch nichts neues sein - siehe Inkasso-Unternehmen und Privatdetektive - die es sicherlich auch in Schweden gibt.



HM, also: Die meisten Inkasso-Unternehmen sind doch eher sehr zwielichtiger Natur. Oft stellt sich nämlich die Frage, ob die Forderungen überhaupt vertraglich berechtigt sind. 
Ich jedenfalls würde mich verfolgt fühlen. Und ach ja: Gegen die Verfolgung durch Privat-Detektive darf man sich sogar gesetzlich wehren, denn sobald du feststellst, dass du beobachtet wirst kannst du einen Unterlassungsbescheid fordern.
Mit dem Gesetz, welches jetzt hier in Kraft tritt wird ebendiese Möglichkeit untergraben, jede noch so hohle Firma, die gerne deine Daten hätte, weil du vielleicht Rechte von ihnen missbrauchst (Beweise brauchen sie nicht) kann sie sich holen. Ohne die geringste Konsequenz. Ist doch toll, ich bin die Firma, hol mir deine Daten und schick dir gaaaaanz viel Werbung und will noch Geld von dir, weil du eine Datei geladen hast, auf der ich meinen Finger hab. Ich knöpf dir also mal so nebenbei, weil mir Schaden entsteht 500-1000 € ab, weil ichs grad brauch: Und wieder, und wieder, und wieder. Wehr dich mal.

Kurz gesagt untergräbt es jede Möglichkeit des Widerstands und ist somit mehr als bedenklich. Meine Meinung, keine Sonst.


----------



## JePe (12. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du findest es sinnvoll das nicht rechtsstaatlich Untersuchungen stattfinden, ob jemand sich urheberrechtlich bedenklich verhalten hat, ohne das derjenige darauf Einfluss hat, bzw. kontrollieren und nachvollziehen kann was und wie ihm etwas zur Last gelegt wird?



Nein - und das habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Aber die Idee, notorischen Urheberrechtsverletzern die Nutzung des Internets zu verwehren, finde ich naheliegend und richtungsweisend - weil, wie gesagt, notorische Raser und Draengler ja auch ihre Fuehrerscheine abgeben muessen und die Vorzuege des oeffentlichen Personennahverkehrs kennenlernen koennen.

Die ganze "Diskussion" ist symptomatisch fuer das Problem. Geschmaecklerische Wortklauberei (Raubkopierer rauben ja eigentlich nichts, realer Schaden entsteht ja eigentlich gar nicht), Herunterbeten liebgewonnener Worthuelsen (Contentmafia, Abmahnanwaelte, Lobbyhuren, ...), aber kaum ein selbstkritischer Unterton - und wenn doch, fluechtet man sich an staatsparanoide Phantastereien, dass dies alles ja erst der Anfang sei und man ja wuesste, wohin das fuehrt.

Raubkopierer rauben nichts, stimmt. Aber sie kopieren, stellen Vervielfaeltigungsstuecke her - ohne dazu befugt zu sein. Und verschaffen sich so einen Vorteil (naemlich Lied A, Film B oder Spiel C nutzen zu koennen), ohne etwas dafuer zu bezahlen. Standardargument Nummer 1 - die Preise sind zu hoch. €0.99 fuer einen Titel bei MUSICLOAD & Co. sind zu teuer? Nur, wenn man sich an den Umsonst-Zustand bereits gewoehnt hat. Standardargument Nummer 2 - das Geld landet ja doch nur in den Taschen einiger weniger geldgeiler Bonzen. Wieso starben und sterben dann Spieleentwickler wie die Fliegen? Standardargument Nummer 3 - die Qualitaet sei zu schlecht, um den Kauf zu rechtfertigen. Wenn die Qualitaet aber so schlecht ist, warum laedt man es dann illegal und bei billigender Inkaufnahme von empfindlichen Sanktionen herunter?

Realer Schaden entsteht nicht - ach so ist das. Wenn man also ein Lied widerrechtlich herunterlaedt, anstatt €0.99 dafuer zu bezahlen, entsteht kein Schaden von €0.99?

Content-Mafia? Verwertungskette trifft es wohl besser. Und die beginnt beim Programmierer oder Kuenstler, geht ueber Dienstleister, die ein Werk auf einen Datentraeger pressen oder zum legalen Download anbieten, ueber die Verkaeuferin, die eine Wohnung zu bezahlen und ein Kind zu versorgen hat und endet beim Support noch lange nicht. Stimmt, dafuer sind €0.99 natuerlich absolut inakzeptabel. Reine Geldschneiderei, das.

Abmahnanwaelte? Es gaebe keine Abmahnwellen ohne Downloadwellen. Und das es ausgerechnet Gesetzesbrecher sind, die sich regelmaessig anmassen, Anwaelte zu schelten und Richter fuer inkompetent zu erklaeren, entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Situationskomik?

Lobbyhuren? Die Industrie hat ueber Jahre mit (teilweise ueberzogenen) Kampagnen auf das Problem hingewiesen. Anstatt aber einen Denkprozess auszuloesen, ist sie von der Generation Nimmersatt dafuer schallend ausgelacht worden. Verschaerfungen der Rechtslage und die Durchsetzung zivilrechtlicher Ansprueche waren die unvermeidliche Folge. Man erntet eben, was man saet.

Niemand *braucht* Musik , Filme oder Spiele - all das ist Luxus, kein Grundnahrungsmittel. Wem ein Spiel, ein Film oder ein Lied zu teuer ist und / oder die gebotene Qualitaet nicht zusagt, dem steht es frei, dass Gebotene dankend abzulehnen. Und ob "koennen" wirklich das Problem der raubkopierenden, pardon: urheberrechtsverletzenden Masse ist, wage ich angesichts der Hardware, die hier in mancher Signatur zu bewundern ist, doch energisch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Bucklew (12. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Nein - und das habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Aber die Idee, notorischen Urheberrechtsverletzern die Nutzung des Internets zu verwehren, finde ich naheliegend und richtungsweisend - weil, wie gesagt, notorische Raser und Draengler ja auch ihre Fuehrerscheine abgeben muessen und die Vorzuege des oeffentlichen Personennahverkehrs kennenlernen koennen.


Komisch, wenn der notorische Raser oder Drängler seinen Führerschein beruflich braucht (und wer tut das nicht?), wird aus dem Führerscheinentzug plötzlich nur eine Geldstrafe....



JePe schrieb:


> Realer Schaden entsteht nicht - ach so ist das. Wenn man also ein Lied widerrechtlich herunterlaedt, anstatt €0.99 dafuer zu bezahlen, entsteht kein Schaden von €0.99?


Nur das die Contentindustrie mehr als diese €0.99 pro Lied verlangt - eher so was in richtung von 10.000€ pro Lied. mensch, wenn der kohl doch nur für seine parteispenden das 10000fache als strafe zahlen müsste, ob der dann auch noch so locker aus der wäsche gucken würde?!


----------



## JePe (13. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn der notorische Raser oder Drängler seinen Führerschein beruflich braucht (und wer tut das nicht?), wird aus dem Führerscheinentzug plötzlich nur eine Geldstrafe....



Dafuer haette ich gerne Belege. Fakt ist vielmehr, dass einzelfallweise Einfluss auf den Zeitpunkt des Fahrverbotes genommen werden kann - mehr aber auch nicht. Fakt ist auch, dass dies kennzeichnend fuer den gesamten Umgang mit dem Thema ist - Halbwissen, vermengt mit reichlich Polemik und einer ordentlichen Portion Vorurteilen. Das macht dann mitunter sogar so blind, dass man auf die Moeglichkeit einer Geldstrafe verweist, um sie nur ein paar Zeilen tiefer sofort wieder zu verteufeln:



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nur das die Contentindustrie mehr als diese €0.99 pro Lied verlangt - eher so was in richtung von 10.000€ pro Lied.



Auch dafuer haette ich gerne Belege. Ich biete im Gegenzug Kopien meiner Kreditkartenabrechnungen an - der hoechste Preis, an den ich mich ad hoc erinnere, lag bei €1.39 ...

... und wie gesagt, wenn Dir Preis und / oder Qualitaet nicht zusagen, kannst Du das Angebot ja auch ausschlagen. Genau da liegt aber der Hund begraben. Haben wollen? Ja, natuerlich. Bezahlen sollen? Nein, natuerlich nicht.

Oder wolltest Du andeuten, dass Entschaedigungszahlungen maximal so hoch sein duerften wie der vermutliche Schaden (dessen Existenz Du ja ohnehin verneinst), der angerichtet wurde? Da hast Du das buergerliche Recht der Bundesrepublik Deutschland wohl schlicht nicht verstanden.



Bucklew schrieb:


> mensch, wenn der kohl doch nur für seine parteispenden das 10000fache als strafe zahlen müsste, ob der dann auch noch so locker aus der wäsche gucken würde?!



Helmut Kohl hat sich nicht persoenlich bereichert und auch niemanden (im)materiell geschaedigt. Das macht es nicht besser, fuehrt aber den Vergleich ad absurdum.


----------



## Bucklew (13. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Dafuer haette ich gerne Belege.


Gern:

Urteil: Geldstrafe statt Fahrverbot




JePe schrieb:


> Auch dafuer haette ich gerne Belege. Ich biete im Gegenzug Kopien meiner Kreditkartenabrechnungen an - der hoechste Preis, an den ich mich ad hoc erinnere, lag bei €1.39 ...


Auch erneut gern:

http://www.nmz.de/kiz/nachrichten/filesharing-eine-million-dollar-strafe-fuer-sieben-songs



JePe schrieb:


> Oder wolltest Du andeuten, dass Entschaedigungszahlungen maximal so hoch sein duerften wie der vermutliche Schaden (dessen Existenz Du ja ohnehin verneinst), der angerichtet wurde? Da hast Du das buergerliche Recht der Bundesrepublik Deutschland wohl schlicht nicht verstanden.


Zwischen einer im gewissen Maße erhöhten Strafe zur Abschreckung und einem Faktor von 150.000 zwischen Schaden und Strafe liegen schon einige Welten. Sollte man schon anerkennen, wenn man (vermeitlich) neutral argumentiert. 

Wieviel Ladendiebe einer CD im Wert von 50€ wurden schon zu einer Strafe von 7,5 Millionen verurteilt?



JePe schrieb:


> Helmut Kohl hat sich nicht persoenlich bereichert und auch niemanden (im)materiell geschaedigt. Das macht es nicht besser, fuehrt aber den Vergleich ad absurdum.


Wir können auch gern den Ladendieb von oben nehmen. Bei denen wird im Erstfalle als Strafmaß der Wert des entsprechenden Diebesgutes genommen. Warum darf die Kontentindustrie hier völlig unrealistische und überzogene Bußen fordern?


----------



## JePe (13. April 2009)

Zu 1.

Die ausnahmenbestaetigende Regel. Ausserdem war hier nicht die Frage zu beantworten, ob der Delinquent den Fuehrerschein beruflich brauchte (und das duerfte ohnehin auf die wenigsten zutreffen; an seinen Arbeitsplatz kann man fast immer mit oeffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, schlimmstenfalls mit einem Taxi gelangen - ist nur unkomfortabel und / oder teuer, was ja durchaus auch beabsichtigt ist), sondern ob der Verlust des Fuehrerscheins den *Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes* nach sich gezogen haette und dies unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Verhaeltnismaessigkeit noch angebracht gewesen waere. Der Richter sah das (2004) wohl anders; in Unkenntnis der naeheren Fallumstaende masse ich mir nicht an, das zu bewerten. Die aktuelle Rechtslage sieht die Umwandlung eines Fahrverbotes in eine (hoehere) Geldstrafe als Ausnahme von der Regel in rechtfertigenden Umstaenden an: Klick.

Zu 2.

Boston liegt nicht in Deutschland; eine Geldstrafe ist nicht mit dem Kaufpreis einer Sache gleichzusetzen. Das Bussgelder in der neuen Welt gerne fuer Symbolik genutzt werden, duerfte auch bekannt sein.

Vielmehr geht es hier um Streitwerte - und fuer die sind die Werte realer Rechts- oder Vermoegensgueter oder ein etwaiger Vorteil desjenigen, der den Verstoss begangen hat, von nachrangiger Bedeutung. Zum Beispiel hat das OLG Koeln dazu formuliert:

_*1. Bei der Streitwertbemessung ist das Interesse des Rechteinhabers an der wirkungsvollen Abwehr eklatanter Verstoesse gegen seine geistigen Schutzrechte zu beruecksichtigen. Die gesetzgeberische Intention des verstaerkten Schutzes geistigen Eigentums kann nicht ohne Auswirkung auf die Streitwertbemessung bleiben und zwar auch gegenueber Rechtsverletzern, deren individueller Verstoß nicht sehr erheblich ist.*_

_*2. Ob der Rechtsverletzer mit der Urheberrechtsverletzung einen Gewinn erzielt hat, ist fuer die Bemessung des Streitwertes unerheblich.*_

(aus: Leitsaetze zum Urteil 28 O 551/06)

Welcher Streitwert verhaeltnismaessig ist, entscheidet im Zweifel uebrigens das Gericht, nicht der Geschaedigte oder der ihn vertretende Anwalt.

Zu 3.

Siehe 2. Die Schnittmenge zu Helmut Kohl sehe ich unveraendert nicht.

Zu 4 (auch wenn es bei Dir keinen Punkt 4 gab, leider):

Welchen Gegenentwurf hast Du parat, wie mit Urheberrechtsverletzern umzugehen ist? €1,- pro Lied zahlbar in zehn Raten zu je €0.10, eine Woche kein Fernsehen und das war´s?

Das Problem ist kein Faktor X im Vergleich zum Kaufpreis. Das Problem ist 1.) das abwesende Unrechtsbewusstsein, das man sich nicht an den Rechtsguetern anderer bedienen kann, ohne hierzu befugt zu sein, 2.) die Weigerung, Musik & Co. als Luxus anzuerkennen und fuer diesen 3.) zu bezahlen. Mir graust vor dem Tag, an dem die heute 14jaehrigen mal eben ein Auto fuer eine Spritztour brauchen. Hey, da steht ja der Benz vom Nachbarn! Ich kopier mir den mal fuer ein paar Stunden und stell ihn dann wieder hin. Der Besitzer schlaeft ja eh, also braucht er ihn gerade nicht und schade ich auch niemandem.


----------



## DaStash (13. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Nein - und das habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Aber die Idee, notorischen Urheberrechtsverletzern die Nutzung des Internets zu verwehren, finde ich naheliegend und richtungsweisend - weil, wie gesagt, notorische Raser und Draengler ja auch ihre Fuehrerscheine abgeben muessen und die Vorzuege des oeffentlichen Personennahverkehrs kennenlernen koennen.


 Das könnte man so vergleichen, "wenn" bei beiden Verfahren einer rechtsstaatlichen Grundlage unterliegen würden. Bei dem Three-Strikes-Gesetz bestimmt die Urheberechtsverletzung jedoch ein privates Unternehmen. 


> Die ganze "Diskussion" ist symptomatisch fuer das Problem. Geschmaecklerische Wortklauberei (Raubkopierer rauben ja eigentlich nichts, realer Schaden entsteht ja eigentlich gar nicht), Herunterbeten liebgewonnener Worthuelsen (Contentmafia, Abmahnanwaelte, Lobbyhuren, ...), aber kaum ein selbstkritischer Unterton - und wenn doch, fluechtet man sich an staatsparanoide Phantastereien, dass dies alles ja erst der Anfang sei und man ja wuesste, wohin das fuehrt.


1.) Behauptet das keiner und 2.) kann man das nicht ohne weiteres als Phantasiereien abtun, siehe auch den von mir verlinkten Bericht "Der gläserne Deutsche" in der Signatur.


> Raubkopierer rauben nichts, stimmt. Aber sie kopieren, stellen Vervielfaeltigungsstuecke her - ohne dazu befugt zu sein. Und verschaffen sich so einen Vorteil (naemlich Lied A, Film B oder Spiel C nutzen zu koennen), ohne etwas dafuer zu bezahlen. Standardargument Nummer 1 - die Preise sind zu hoch. €0.99 fuer einen Titel bei MUSICLOAD & Co. sind zu teuer? Nur, wenn man sich an den Umsonst-Zustand bereits gewoehnt hat. Standardargument Nummer 2 - das Geld landet ja doch nur in den Taschen einiger weniger geldgeiler Bonzen. Wieso starben und sterben dann Spieleentwickler wie die Fliegen?


 Der Punkt steht bei der Diskussion hier aber nicht zur Debatte?! Niemand, so weit ich das hier verfolgt habe, hat dies behauptet. Ich habe auch schon bei ähnlichen Diskussionen diese Meinung gelesen, dass man ja nichts raupt. Ich sehe das genauso wie du, nur hier war davon keine Rede.


> Standardargument Nummer 3 - die Qualitaet sei zu schlecht, um den Kauf zu rechtfertigen. Wenn die Qualitaet aber so schlecht ist, warum laedt man es dann illegal und bei billigender Inkaufnahme von empfindlichen Sanktionen herunter?


 Wie schon gesagt, in der Debatte hier behauptet das ja zum Glück keiner.


> Abmahnanwaelte? Es gaebe keine Abmahnwellen ohne Downloadwellen. Und das es ausgerechnet Gesetzesbrecher sind, die sich regelmaessig anmassen, Anwaelte zu schelten und Richter fuer inkompetent zu erklaeren, entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Situationskomik?


 Nein, tut es nicht. Es sollte stets eine gewisse Verhältnismäßigkeit bewahrt werden, was ja auch der Grund dafür ist, dass viele Staatsanwaltschaften schon bagatell-Delikte in dem Zusammenhang, die zu zehntausenden eingereicht werden, von eben diesen Anwälten, nicht mehr bearbeiten.


> Lobbyhuren? Die Industrie hat ueber Jahre mit (teilweise ueberzogenen) Kampagnen auf das Problem hingewiesen. Anstatt aber einen Denkprozess auszuloesen, ist sie von der Generation Nimmersatt dafuer schallend ausgelacht worden. Verschaerfungen der Rechtslage und die Durchsetzung zivilrechtlicher Ansprueche waren die unvermeidliche Folge. *Man erntet eben, was man saet.*


 Guter Spruch, der auch genauso gut auf die "Contentindustrie" umgemünzt werden könnte.  Ich heiße Raubkopien auch nicht für gut und gebe auch gerne Geld für Sachen aus, so das ich sie original habe. Aber wenn ich mir Beispielsweise anschauem, wieviel Geld man für ein einzelnes Lied im MP3 Format zahlen muss, dann frage ich mich in welchem Verhältnis beispielsweise die CD Preise stehen, da ich ja bei MP3 kein Medium mitgeliefert bekomme, kein Cover habe, keine aufwändigen Vertriebskosten etc.. Wenn man sich nicht an die Gegebenheit der heutigen Zeit einstellt, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn die avisierte Zeilgruppe sich abwendet und viel lieber das Geld in Konzertbesuche beispielsweise investiert, da man da für sein Geld eben mehr bekommt.


> Niemand *braucht* Musik , Filme oder Spiele - all das ist Luxus, kein Grundnahrungsmittel. Wem ein Spiel, ein Film oder ein Lied zu teuer ist und / oder die gebotene Qualitaet nicht zusagt, dem steht es frei, dass Gebotene dankend abzulehnen. Und ob "koennen" wirklich das Problem der raubkopierenden, pardon: urheberrechtsverletzenden Masse ist, wage ich angesichts der Hardware, die hier in mancher Signatur zu bewundern ist, doch energisch zu bezweifeln.


Sehe ich ja auch so aber man sollte es sich trotzdem nicht so einfach machen und lieber versuchen auf die veränderten Marktbedingungen richtig zu reagieren. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (13. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Die ausnahmenbestaetigende Regel. Ausserdem war hier nicht die Frage zu beantworten, ob der Delinquent den Fuehrerschein beruflich brauchte (und das duerfte ohnehin auf die wenigsten zutreffen; an seinen Arbeitsplatz kann man fast immer mit oeffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, schlimmstenfalls mit einem Taxi gelangen - ist nur unkomfortabel und / oder teuer, was ja durchaus auch beabsichtigt ist), sondern ob der Verlust des Fuehrerscheins den *Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes* nach sich gezogen haette und dies unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Verhaeltnismaessigkeit noch angebracht gewesen waere. Der Richter sah das (2004) wohl anders; in Unkenntnis der naeheren Fallumstaende masse ich mir nicht an, das zu bewerten. Die aktuelle Rechtslage sieht die Umwandlung eines Fahrverbotes in eine (hoehere) Geldstrafe als Ausnahme von der Regel in rechtfertigenden Umstaenden an: Klick.


Die Anzahl der Arbeitnehmer per Homeworking nimmt tagtäglich zu, auch diese müssten dann dementsprechend solche eine Behandlung bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen geben. Davon ist mir aber nichts bekannt. Fakt ist, dass das Internet für viele Leute (mich eingeschlossen) heutzutage unabdingbar ist und kein Luxus oder Spielzeug ist, was man problemlos kappen kann, nur weil irgendein konzert meint, er müsste mehr profit verdienen.



JePe schrieb:


> Boston liegt nicht in Deutschland; eine Geldstrafe ist nicht mit dem Kaufpreis einer Sache gleichzusetzen. Das Bussgelder in der neuen Welt gerne fuer Symbolik genutzt werden, duerfte auch bekannt sein.


Das ganze aus Deutschland:

Internetrecht - filesharing-streitwert

6000€ "Verlust" (=Streitwert) aufgrund einer MP3 im Verkaufspreis von 0,99€? Das hat nichts mehr mit Symbolik zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur Masche der Contentindustrie, um dadurch die Prozeßkosten hochzutreiben, damit der Beschuldigte lieber direkt bezahlt. 




JePe schrieb:


> Welchen Gegenentwurf hast Du parat, wie mit Urheberrechtsverletzern umzugehen ist? €1,- pro Lied zahlbar in zehn Raten zu je €0.10, eine Woche kein Fernsehen und das war´s?


Legalisierung des Filesharing gegen eine entsprechende Flatrategebühr.



JePe schrieb:


> Das Problem ist kein Faktor X im Vergleich zum Kaufpreis. Das Problem ist 1.) das abwesende Unrechtsbewusstsein, das man sich nicht an den Rechtsguetern anderer bedienen kann, ohne hierzu befugt zu sein, 2.) die Weigerung, Musik & Co. als Luxus anzuerkennen und fuer diesen 3.) zu bezahlen.


Genau hier haben wir den Knackpunkt. Die Leute sind einfach nicht bereit, für Musik und/oder Filme, den Preis zu bezahlen. Angesichts des vielen Schundes doch auch kein Wunder. Wenn ich mir alleine überlege, bei wievielen Filmen im Kino ich gern mein Geld wiedergehabt hätte....aber anyway....

Fakt ist, es wurde auch früher schon kopiert. Der Kasettenspieler vorm Radio, die Kasette dann direkt weiter zum Freund und dann auf dem Schulhof.... Damals nicht zu verhindern, heute dank Internet verfolgbar. Und schon kriegen ein paar Leute in den höheren Etage Dollarzeichen in den Augen - und natürlich deren Anwälte 

Auch nach einer Abschaffungs des KOMPLETEN Internets inkl allen Filesharings würde der Umsatz der Contentindustrie wenn überhaupt nur marginal steigen - wo also ist da der Schaden?



JePe schrieb:


> Mir graust vor dem Tag, an dem die heute 14jaehrigen mal eben ein Auto fuer eine Spritztour brauchen. Hey, da steht ja der Benz vom Nachbarn! Ich kopier mir den mal fuer ein paar Stunden und stell ihn dann wieder hin. Der Besitzer schlaeft ja eh, also braucht er ihn gerade nicht und schade ich auch niemandem.


Gott schick Hirn vom Himmel....


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Mir graust vor dem Tag, an dem die heute 14jaehrigen mal eben ein Auto fuer eine Spritztour brauchen. Hey, da steht ja der Benz vom Nachbarn! Ich kopier mir den mal fuer ein paar Stunden und stell ihn dann wieder hin. Der Besitzer schlaeft ja eh, also braucht er ihn gerade nicht und schade ich auch niemandem.


Der Vergleich ist völliger Unsinn!

Besser wäre dieser Vergleich:
Um Geld zu sparen, kauf ich mir kein Kilo Kartoffeln sondern 5 Kartoffeln, die verbuddel ich dann im Garten und grab dann nach ein paar Monaten meine eigenen Kartoffeln aus.

Nach neuster Rechtslage begehe ich auch hier eine Urheberechts- bzw Patentverletzung, der Inhaber der Rechte der Kartoffel erstattet jetzt Anzeige und verlangt von mir jetzt 1500€ wegen Verstoßes gegen des Patentrechtes und weil ich jetzt unrechtmäßig Kopien von der Kartoffel angefertigt hab, die ich ja weiter vervielfältigen könnte.


----------



## JePe (13. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das könnte man so vergleichen, "wenn" bei beiden Verfahren einer rechtsstaatlichen Grundlage unterliegen würden. Bei dem Three-Strikes-Gesetz bestimmt die Urheberechtsverletzung jedoch ein privates Unternehmen.



Wieso liest bloss niemand mehr?!

Ich habe nicht das Gesetz -das uebrigens in der Nationalversammlung gescheitert und damit eben kein Gesetz ist- verteidigt, ich habe den Ansatz dahinter -naemlich Wiederholungs- und / oder Intensivtaetern den Zugang zu ebendem Medium, mittels dem sie illegale Handlungen begehen, zu verwehren- als sinnvoll erachtet. Damit treffe ich keine Aussage darueber, wie dieser Ansatz juristisch auszugestalten ist?



DaStash schrieb:


> Nein, tut es nicht. Es sollte stets eine gewisse Verhältnismäßigkeit bewahrt werden, was ja auch der Grund dafür ist, dass viele Staatsanwaltschaften schon bagatell-Delikte in dem Zusammenhang, die zu zehntausenden eingereicht werden, von eben diesen Anwälten, nicht mehr bearbeiten.



Falsch. Die Staatsanwaltschaften kapitulieren schlicht vor der Masse der Anzeigen, die in der Tat einzig zu dem Zwecke erfolgen, den Urheberrechtsverletzer zu identifizieren - sie verweigern aber nicht etwa die Strafverfolgung, weil kein Anlass fuer diese besteht, sie stellen lediglich wegen Geringfuegigkeit die Strafverfolgung ein (was auch nicht zu beanstanden ist, weil ein *Staats*anwalt nur dann taetig werden soll, wenn oeffentliches Interesse an der Verfolgung besteht). Dieser Zustand zeigt allenfalls, wie dringend eine in die Zeit passende Gesetzgebung zu diesem Thema ist.



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mir Beispielsweise anschauem, wieviel Geld man für ein einzelnes Lied im MP3 Format zahlen muss, dann frage ich mich in welchem Verhältnis beispielsweise die CD Preise stehen, da ich ja bei MP3 kein Medium mitgeliefert bekomme, kein Cover habe, keine aufwändigen Vertriebskosten etc..



Du findest CD´s demnach zu billig ... ?

Ansonsten kann ich mich eigentlich nur wiederholen - wenn Dir Preis und / oder Darreichungsform nicht zusagen, hast Du die Moeglichkeit zu verzichten.



DaStash schrieb:


> Sehe ich ja auch so aber man sollte es sich trotzdem nicht so einfach machen und lieber versuchen auf die veränderten Marktbedingungen richtig zu reagieren.



Die Marktbedingungen sind: DSL 6000 ab €24.95 / Monat. Und mehr ist diese spezielle Klientel nicht mehr zu zahlen bereit. Warum einen Minimalbetrag (und €0.99 sind ja scheinbar schon zu teuer) bezahlen, wenn man es auch ganz umsonst haben kann? Weil es dann legal ist? Dieses Wort hat keinen sehr hohen Stellenwert in der Ethik dieses Publikums.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das ganze aus Deutschland:
> 
> Internetrecht - filesharing-streitwert
> 
> 6000€ "Verlust" (=Streitwert) aufgrund einer MP3 im Verkaufspreis von 0,99€? Das hat nichts mehr mit Symbolik zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur Masche der Contentindustrie, um dadurch die Prozeßkosten hochzutreiben, damit der Beschuldigte lieber direkt bezahlt.


 
Und da sind sie wieder, die Content-Mafia und die Abmahnanwaelte ...

... das der Streitwert vom LG Hamburg angesetzt wurde und nicht von irgendeiner anonymen "Contentindustrie" hast Du zur Kenntnis genommen? Und das der Anwalt, zu dem Du verlinkt hast, sich zwar Abgemahnten andient, die Praxis der Streitwertfestsetzung aber nichtsdestotrotz als nicht zu beanstanden einschaetzt?



Bucklew schrieb:


> Legalisierung des Filesharing gegen eine entsprechende Flatrategebühr.


 
 Klau as much as you can? Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Du das nicht ernst meinst. Ansonsten haette ich naemlich auch ein paar Vorschlaege: Rasen und Ueber-Rot-Fahren gegen eine hoehere KfZ-Steuer, Ladendiebstahl "flat" gegen 75 Prozent Einkommenssteuer, Heroinkonsum und Beschaffungskriminalitaet gegen 25 Prozent Krankenkassenbeitrag.

Wie hoch soll diese "Klauflatrate" Deiner Meinung nach sein? Nach welchem System soll sie unter den Rechteinhabern aufgeteilt werden? Welchen Gerichtsstand wendet man auf das Internet an?



Bucklew schrieb:


> Genau hier haben wir den Knackpunkt. Die Leute sind einfach nicht bereit, für Musik und/oder Filme, den Preis zu bezahlen. Angesichts des vielen Schundes doch auch kein Wunder.


 
Also ist es zu schlecht, um legal erworben zu werden, aber gerade eben noch gut genug, um gestohlen, ich meine natuerlich: urheberrechtsverletzt zu werden?



Bucklew schrieb:


> Fakt ist, es wurde auch früher schon kopiert. Der Kasettenspieler vorm Radio, die Kasette dann direkt weiter zum Freund und dann auf dem Schulhof.... Damals nicht zu verhindern, heute dank Internet verfolgbar. Und schon kriegen ein paar Leute in den höheren Etage Dollarzeichen in den Augen - und natürlich deren Anwälte


 
 Vom qualitativen Unterschied zwischen einer verrauschten Analogkassette und einer digitalen 1:1-Kopie mal abgesehen, war das damals auch -begrenzt- legal und ist es das heute in den meisten Faellen nicht mehr. Wenn Dir das UrhG nicht gefaellt: schreib Deinem Abgeordneten einen Brief oder starte eine Petition. Aber solange das Gesetz gilt, wirst Du Dich daran halten muessen. Doof, ich weiss.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Auch nach einer Abschaffungs des KOMPLETEN Internets inkl allen Filesharings würde der Umsatz der Contentindustrie wenn überhaupt nur marginal steigen - wo also ist da der Schaden?


 
 Ich koennte jetzt erneut ausholen und zu erklaeren versuchen, weshalb es bei Streitwerten eben nicht um Schaden geht. Aber ich akzeptiere einfach, dass Du es wahlweise nicht verstehen kannst, verstehen willst oder es Dir einfach egal ist.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Gott schick Hirn vom Himmel....


 
 Ein Grundrauschen an Hoeflichkeit wuerde fuer den Anfang schon genuegen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist völliger Unsinn!
> 
> Besser wäre dieser Vergleich:
> Um Geld zu sparen, kauf ich mir kein Kilo Kartoffeln sondern 5 Kartoffeln, die verbuddel ich dann im Garten und grab dann nach ein paar Monaten meine eigenen Kartoffeln aus.
> ...



Wenn der Bauer, bei dem Du Deine fuenf Kartoffeln urspruenglich erworben hast, Dir diese Form der Nutzung ausdruecklich untersagt hat: ja. Ansonsten wuerde ich hier von einem bestimmungsgemaessen Gebrauch ausgehen. Bei einem Download aus dem Internet geht der Vergleich allein deswegen fehl, weil man nur ein Vervielfaeltigungsstueck von etwas herstellen kann, woran man ein Recht besitzt. Falls Du also einen Weg findest, Kartoffeln kostenlos aus dem Internet herunterzuladen: let me know. Ansonsten ist vor allem *Dein* Vergleich ziemlich fuer den Allerwertesten.


----------



## Bucklew (14. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> ... das der Streitwert vom LG Hamburg angesetzt wurde und nicht von irgendeiner anonymen "Contentindustrie" hast Du zur Kenntnis genommen? Und das der Anwalt, zu dem Du verlinkt hast, sich zwar Abgemahnten andient, die Praxis der Streitwertfestsetzung aber nichtsdestotrotz als nicht zu beanstanden einschaetzt?


deine naivität den gerichten völlige unabhängigkeit zu attestieren ist zwar wirklich nett - aber eben auch tierisch naiv. gerade im falle des LG Hamburgs. Dazu findest du aber genug bei google, gerade zum thema urheberrechtsverletzung, viel spaß bei der suche.

unabhängig davon, ob nun ein gericht, ein anwalt, ein obdachloser oder der liebe gott einen streitwert festsetzt, sollten wir doch einig sein, dass 6000€ für EINE (!!) mp3-datei jenseits von gut und böse ist und einfach nur lächerlich ist. 



JePe schrieb:


> Klau as much as you can? Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Du das nicht ernst meinst. Ansonsten haette ich naemlich auch ein paar Vorschlaege: Rasen und Ueber-Rot-Fahren gegen eine hoehere KfZ-Steuer, Ladendiebstahl "flat" gegen 75 Prozent Einkommenssteuer, Heroinkonsum und Beschaffungskriminalitaet gegen 25 Prozent Krankenkassenbeitrag.


man deine vergleiche hinken nicht mehr nur, die sind einfach nur selten dämlich. eine flatrate zum filesharing (vulgär kulturflat) wäre weder diebstahl, noch rasen, noch sonstwas, es wäre ein monatlicher festpreis zur nutzung sämtlicher medien. ich zahle auch nicht jedes bit über die datenleitung einzeln, warum sollte das für die contentindustrie so unmöglich sein?



JePe schrieb:


> Wie hoch soll diese "Klauflatrate" Deiner Meinung nach sein? Nach welchem System soll sie unter den Rechteinhabern aufgeteilt werden? Welchen Gerichtsstand wendet man auf das Internet an?


Auch aktuell "klaue" ich nichts, wenn ich mir etwas illegal herunterlade. Ich kopiere es nur, mein gegenüber hat es danach immer noch. Du solltest etwas weniger trollen, dann gebe ich dir vllt auch eine antwort....



JePe schrieb:


> Also ist es zu schlecht, um legal erworben zu werden, aber gerade eben noch gut genug, um gestohlen, ich meine natuerlich: urheberrechtsverletzt zu werden?


Du verstehst wieder mal das große Ganze nicht. Von meinen 20€ für die CD (oder meinetwegen 0,99€ für das mp3 file) gehen >50% an die contentindustrie, der künstler erhält dazu (im vergleich) einen hungerlohn. dabei ist er derjenige, der die meiste arbeit gemacht hat. das haben die leute heutzutage verstanden und lassen den dinosaurier contentindustrie untergehen, auch wenn dieser sich versucht mit juristischen mitteln zu wehren. Die leute wollen nicht mehr der industrie das geld in den rachen schleudern, sie wollen dem künstler das geld geben. man schaue sich mal die steigenden zuschauerzahlen bei konzerten an. die leute WOLLEN das geld ausgeben, sie wollen es nur nicht in irgendwelchen riesenkonzernen haben, die das geld dann für ******** ala DSDS rauswerfen. abstimmung mit den füßen, wie man so schön sagt.



JePe schrieb:


> Vom qualitativen Unterschied zwischen einer verrauschten Analogkassette und einer digitalen 1:1-Kopie mal abgesehen


juristisch absolut irrlevant....



JePe schrieb:


> war das damals auch -begrenzt- legal und ist es das heute in den meisten Faellen nicht mehr. Wenn Dir das UrhG nicht gefaellt: schreib Deinem Abgeordneten einen Brief oder starte eine Petition. Aber solange das Gesetz gilt, wirst Du Dich daran halten muessen. Doof, ich weiss.


es ist auch heute noch genauso wie früher, auch wenn dir das der FUD der contentindustrie anders ins hirn gehämmert hat. aber nicht alles was so ein fuzzi in nadelstreifen sagt ist richtig 

der einzige unterschied ist btw der "wirksame kopierschutz", der nicht umgegangen werden darf. man darf sich jetzt darüber streiten, wie wirksam ein kopierschutz ist, wenn man die cd kopieren kann 



JePe schrieb:


> Ein Grundrauschen an Hoeflichkeit wuerde fuer den Anfang schon genuegen.


das war schon höflich, willst du die unhöfliche version hören? 

btw: aus welchem land stammst du, das du keine umlaute schreiben kannst?


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. April 2009)

Ich kann kann Kartoffeln so oft vervielfältigen wie ich will, ich muss mir nur *eine kaufen*, daraus kann ich dann, nach einiger Zeit, mehrere hundert oder tausend züchten, von daher passt der Vergleich sehrwohl.

Denn einer muss sich das kaufen, ums ins Netz stellen zu können, der Rest dann nicht.


Bucklew schrieb:


> man deine vergleiche hinken nicht mehr nur, die sind einfach nur selten dämlich. eine flatrate zum filesharing (vulgär kulturflat) wäre weder diebstahl, noch rasen, noch sonstwas, es wäre ein monatlicher festpreis zur nutzung sämtlicher medien.


Tust du doch jetzt auch schon!

Auf jeden Datenträger, jeden Brenner, ja sogar jeden Scanner/Kopierer(/Drucker??) und AFAIR auch bei jedem PC musst du Abgaben entrichten, damit du legal Dinge vervielfältigen kannst.

Darfst du aber eigentlich nicht, was irgendwie Zweifel an den GEMA Abgaben zulässt, denn entweder zahle ich dafür, Dinge kopieren zu dürfen oder ich darfs nicht, für etwas zu zahlen was man trotzdem nicht darf, ist irgendwie doof...


----------



## DaStash (14. April 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich kann kann Kartoffeln so oft vervielfältigen wie ich will, ich muss mir nur *eine kaufen*, daraus kann ich dann, nach einiger Zeit, mehrere hundert oder tausend züchten, von daher passt der Vergleich sehrwohl.
> 
> Denn einer muss sich das kaufen, ums ins Netz stellen zu können, der Rest dann nicht.


 Die dadurch eben nicht zu beantwortende Frage ist ja: Wieviel Kartoffeln hätten wenn du deine nicht vervielfältigt hättest, selber welche gekauft?


> Auf jeden Datenträger, jeden Brenner, ja sogar jeden Scanner/Kopierer(/Drucker??) und AFAIR auch bei jedem PC musst du Abgaben entrichten, damit du legal Dinge vervielfältigen kannst.
> 
> Darfst du aber eigentlich nicht, was irgendwie Zweifel an den GEMA Abgaben zulässt, denn entweder zahle ich dafür, Dinge kopieren zu dürfen oder ich darfs nicht, für etwas zu zahlen was man trotzdem nicht darf, ist irgendwie doof...


Richtig. Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Man darf per Gesetz legal, "für den eigenen Gebrauch" Kopien erstellen, jedoch ist es verboten Kopierschutzverfahren zu umgehen oder Software zu benutzen die dieses möglich machen würden. Meiner Meinung nach gehört die AGmea abgeschafft und man sollte evtl. wirklich ernsthaft sich über eine Kulturflat unterhalten. Fakt ist das man selbst mit den jetzigen Maßnahmen das Raubkopieren nicht ernsthaft eindämmen kann, von daher sollte man eben versuchen andere Wege zu gehen, Anreize zu setzen. So lange die Jenigen die downloaden nicht einsichtig werden oder ein gutes Gegenangebot bekommen, so lange wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (14. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Wieso liest bloss niemand mehr?!
> 
> Ich habe nicht das Gesetz -das uebrigens in der Nationalversammlung gescheitert und damit eben kein Gesetz ist- verteidigt, ich habe den Ansatz dahinter -naemlich Wiederholungs- und / oder Intensivtaetern den Zugang zu ebendem Medium, mittels dem sie illegale Handlungen begehen, zu verwehren- als sinnvoll erachtet. Damit treffe ich keine Aussage darueber, wie dieser Ansatz juristisch auszugestalten ist?


 Und wie willst du dieses Aufkommen rechtsstaatlich regeln, ohne das die gleiche Problematik, wie bei dem Punkt mit der Klagewutz kommt?


> Falsch. Die Staatsanwaltschaften kapitulieren schlicht vor der Masse der Anzeigen, die in der Tat einzig zu dem Zwecke erfolgen, den Urheberrechtsverletzer zu identifizieren - sie verweigern aber nicht etwa die Strafverfolgung, weil kein Anlass fuer diese besteht, sie stellen lediglich wegen Geringfuegigkeit die Strafverfolgung ein (was auch nicht zu beanstanden ist, weil ein *Staats*anwalt nur dann taetig werden soll, wenn oeffentliches Interesse an der Verfolgung besteht). Dieser Zustand zeigt allenfalls, wie dringend eine in die Zeit passende Gesetzgebung zu diesem Thema ist.


 Sicherlich, ich sage ja auch nichts dagegen. Ich möchte jedoch das bei jeglicher Maßnahme eine rechtstaatliche Grundlage und rechtsstaatliche Entscheidungen jedem Handeln zu Grunde liegen und nicht zunehmend solche Instrumente in privater Hand ausgelagert werden, siehe Three-Strikes-Gesetz. 
p.s.: Ich frage mich sowieso warum jetzt noch über die 3 strike Gesetze debattiert wird(Dänemark/Italien/England etc.) obwohl doch eine Abstimmung im EU Parlament am 25.09.2008 mit klarer Mehrheit das Vorgehen in der Art und Weise gegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen abgelehnt hat?!


> Du findest CD´s demnach zu billig ... ?
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich mich eigentlich nur wiederholen - wenn Dir Preis und / oder Darreichungsform nicht zusagen, hast Du die Moeglichkeit zu verzichten.


 Nein, ich finde MP3´s zu teuer und würde mir nach wie vor eher noch eine CD holen. Und ja, ich verzichte auch. Wenn ich etwas ungerechtfertigt zu teuer oder quallitativ zu schlecht finde, dann ist das für mich kein Grund es deshalb runterzuladen, warum auch?! 
Nochmal, es geht mir darum zu sehen warum das viele so machen. Wenn man die Intension hinter dem Handeln weiterhin ignoriert wird man nie etwas an der Problematik ändern können. Um dabei auf dein Autobeispiel zu kommen. Wenn man viele Punkte hat muss man auch zum MPU, weil man dort herausfinden möchte warum derjenige stets sich nicht an die StvO hält?! Die gleichen Gedanken sollte man sich über das Verhalten von Urheberrechtsverletzungen heutzutage machen, denn nur dann wird man, ggf. man reagiert dementsprechend der Erkenntnisse auch darauf, langfrstige Lösungsansätze finden können.


> Die Marktbedingungen sind: DSL 6000 ab €24.95 / Monat. Und mehr ist diese spezielle Klientel nicht mehr zu zahlen bereit. Warum einen Minimalbetrag (und €0.99 sind ja scheinbar schon zu teuer) bezahlen, wenn man es auch ganz umsonst haben kann? Weil es dann legal ist? Dieses Wort hat keinen sehr hohen Stellenwert in der Ethik dieses Publikums.


Du betrachtest das ganze total einseitig. Wenn man nicht an die Ursachen dieser Einstellung rangeht und etwas ändert, dann wird man das Problem an sich auch nicht wirklich gelöst bekommen. Des weiteren kann man ja eben nicht behaupten, dass alle die runterladen kein Geld mehr für sowas ausgeben. Man kann auch nicht behaupten das sie mehr oder weniger als früher ausgeben. Viele laden ja einfach nur "zusätzlich" zu dem was sie so kaufen runter. Das kann man eben nicht festmachen. Genauso wenig wie man behaupten kann das die Umsatzrückgänge der Plattenindustrie, wie hoch sind die eigentlich genau???, nicht nur daran ableiten kann, sondern auch auf das Nichtreagieren ihrerseits auf die stark gewandelten Marktbedingungen, siehe auch Zunahme von Konzertbesuchen. Wenn die Contentindustrie meint alte Strukturen, bei neuen Marktausrichtugnen beibehalten zu müssen, so kann man der gesamten Problematik gerade noch eine Teilschuld zuordnen, denn viele jetzige Probleme sind m. M. n. hausgemacht.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Auch aktuell "klaue" ich nichts, wenn ich mir etwas illegal herunterlade. Ich kopiere es nur, mein gegenüber hat es danach immer noch.


Aus rechtlicher Sicht nennt man es auch Diebstal von geistigen Eigentum.

Jeder der ein geistiges Gut entwickelt hat, hat ein Recht zu bestimmen wer auf dieses Gut zugreifen darf. Daher darf keiner dieses Gut ohne Einwilligung einfach nutzen, kopieren und anderen zu Verfühgung stellen.
Tut man es dennoch so macht man sicht strafbar, da geistige Güter urheberrechtlich geschützt sind.

----------



DaStash schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Man darf per Gesetz legal, "für den eigenen Gebrauch" Kopien erstellen, jedoch ist es verboten Kopierschutzverfahren zu umgehen oder Software zu benutzen die dieses möglich machen würden.


Dazu kann man eigentlich nur diese Textpassage vor Augen führen:


> Die zulässige Privatkopie findet dort ihre Grenze, wo Kopierschutzmaßnahmen eingesetzt werden. Die Rechtsinhaber können ihr geistiges Eigentum durch derartige technische Maßnahmen selbst schützen. Diesen Selbstschutz darf der Gesetzgeber ihnen nicht aus der Hand nehmen. Es gibt kein „Recht auf Privatkopie“ zu Lasten des Rechtsinhabers. Dies ließe sich auch nicht aus den Grundrechten herleiten: Eine Privatkopie schafft keinen Zugang zu neuen Informationen, sondern verdoppelt lediglich die bereits bekannten.


Quelle:BMJ | Pressemitteilungen | Neues Urheberrecht tritt zum 1. Januar 2008 in Kraft




DaStash schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gehört die AGmea abgeschafft und man sollte evtl. wirklich ernsthaft sich über eine Kulturflat unterhalten.


Der Standpunkt eines Musikers zur Kulturflatrate:forum.piratenpartei.de • Thema anzeigen - Kritik von einem Musiker an das Parteiprogramm der Piraten.


----------



## DaStash (14. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dazu kann man eigentlich nur diese Textpassage vor Augen führen:
> Quelle:BMJ | Pressemitteilungen | Neues Urheberrecht tritt zum 1. Januar 2008 in Kraft


Ja und? Warum wird man dann dazu gezwungen Abgaben zu zahlen, wenn die Rechteinhaber das private Kompieren durch solche Maßnahmen unterbinden? Eines von beiden Punkten sollte geändert werden.



> Der Standpunkt eines Musikers zur Kulturflatrate:forum.piratenpartei.de • Thema anzeigen - Kritik von einem Musiker an das Parteiprogramm der Piraten.


Gut, dass ist eine Meinung. Andere Lösungsvorschläge? Was sagst du zu dem Punkt das eben der Künstler auch gegen die jetzigen Vorgehensweisen seitens der Majorindustrie und der Gema ist, die nur an ihren eigenen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil denken?!?

So wie es jetzt läuft, kann es nicht weitergehen. Nur ist es m. M. n. falsch immer nur den anschein nach einfachen Weg des Illegalisierens zu gehen falsch, da man so keine ernsthaften Veränderungen erreichen wird und eben auch den mühsammeren Weg der Neuorientierung an den aktuellen Marktbedingungen scheut.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (14. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Aus rechtlicher Sicht nennt man es auch Diebstal von geistigen Eigentum.


Was im Grunde auch falsch ist, denn Diebstahl ist es ebenfalls nicht...



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Jeder der ein geistiges Gut entwickelt hat, hat ein Recht zu bestimmen wer auf dieses Gut zugreifen darf. Daher darf keiner dieses Gut ohne Einwilligung einfach nutzen, kopieren und anderen zu Verfühgung stellen.
> Tut man es dennoch so macht man sicht strafbar, da geistige Güter urheberrechtlich geschützt sind.


Das ist die schöne Theorie, in der Praxis haben diejenigen Menschen, die diese Rechte eigentlich inne haben müssten (Musiker) diese schon längst verkauft - weil die Musikindustrie eine derartige Macht hat, dass man ohne sie als Künstler fast keine Chance hat. Ich sehe das Massenphänomen Filesharing nicht als Versuch den Künstler zu ruinieren, sondern die Musikindustrie. Damit nach ihrem Untergang endlich die Künstler wieder den Ton angeben können, so wie es auch in der Zeit vor der Musikindustrie war.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Steht doch auch in dieser Mitteilung:


> Soweit nicht mehr privat kopiert werden kann, weil etwa Kopierschutz oder Digital-​Rights-​Management-​Systeme (DRM) eingesetzt werden, gibt es auch keine pauschale Vergütung.


Quelle:BMJ | Pressemitteilungen | Neues Urheberrecht tritt zum 1. Januar 2008 in Kraft



DaStash schrieb:


> > Der Standpunkt eines Musikers zur Kulturflatrate:forum.piratenpartei.de • Thema anzeigen - Kritik von einem Musiker an das Parteiprogramm der Piraten.
> 
> 
> Gut, dass ist eine Meinung. Andere Lösungsvorschläge? Was sagst du zu dem Punkt das eben der Künstler auch gegen die jetzigen Vorgehensweisen seitens der Majorindustrie und der Gema ist, die nur an ihren eigenen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil denken?!?


Die Idee "Kulturflatrate" ist schon keine schlechte.
Nur sollte man sich Fragen - wieviel soll eine Kulturflatrate kosten damit die Auslagen und der Verdienst gedeckt ist.
Ich glaub kaum das da 5 Euro pro Monat reichen....
Und dennoch haben da immer noch die Musiker, Schauspieler und Softwarehersteller etc. ein Wörtchen mitzureden.

---------



Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weis..., du "kopierst" es nur
Das Kopieren von geistigem Eigentum ist aber laut Urheberrecht ohne Zustimmung des Urhebers verboten. 
Daher ist das illegale Kopieren von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material als Diebstal geistigem Eigentums anzusehen.
Da kannst du es dir noch so schön Reden wie du willst. Es wird sich in naher Zukunft daran nichts ändern.


----------



## BigBubby (14. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich weis..., du "kopierst" es nur
> Das Kopieren von geistigem Eigentum ist aber laut Urheberrecht ohne Zustimmung des Urhebers verboten.
> Daher ist das illegale Kopieren von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material als Diebstal geistigem Eigentums anzusehen.
> Da kannst du es dir noch so schön Reden wie du willst. Es wird sich in naher Zukunft daran nichts ändern.



dann zeig doch mal bitte den gesetztestext, der ihn als diebstal bezeichnet.
Wenn du die Mona Lisa abmalst, ist es auch kein Diebstal, nur die illegale vervielfälltigung. 
Diebstal ist definiert über das wegnehmen eines materiellen oder geistigen wertes, sodass er für den ursprünglichen besitzer nicht mehr nutzbar ist.
Das ist hier nicht der fall.

Es ist zwar haarspalterei, aber es ist furchtbar, dass in jedem Thread zu dem thema wieder diese diskussion aufkommt...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. April 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> dann zeig doch mal bitte den gesetztestext, der ihn als diebstal bezeichnet.


Ich habe dazu kein Gesetzestext parat. Aber lies dir mal dieses durch:


> Was aber ist los, wenn jemand fremde Werke nutzt, ohne die Nutzungsrechte erlangt zu     haben und die Nutzung auch nicht innerhalb der vorgenannten Schranken stattfindet? Das     nennt man dann u. a. "Diebstahl von geistigem Eigentum"! Der Begriff     "Diebstahl" lehnt sich zwar an das Strafrecht an, seine Folgen sind hier im     Urheberrecht aber in Praxis meist nicht Geld- oder Freiheitsstrafe, sondern die sog.     zivilrechtlichen Folgen.


Quelle: OJR - Online Journal Recht


----------



## BigBubby (14. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu kein Gesetzestext parat. Aber lies dir mal dieses durch:
> Quelle: OJR - Online Journal Recht



Serh schön, aber auch die strafen hierzu, die ganz anders aussehen, als z.B. Musikindustrie sie haben will und teiwleise auch bekommt (hier zwar als beispiel eine fotographie, aber das läßt sich wohl übertragen):



> - Beseitigung der Beeinträchtigung, also z. B. Löschung der Fotos von den Webseiten
> 
> - Verpflichtung zur Unterlassung der zukünftigen Benutzung bei gleichzeitiger Verpflichtung zur Zahlung einer erheblichen Strafe an den Fotografen bei zukünftigem Verstoß gegen die Unterlassungsverpflichtung
> 
> ...


Besonders der punkt 


> - Schadensersatz an den Fotografen in Höhe der Lizenzgebühren, die dieser bei rechtmäßiger Verwendung erhalten hätte


Steht doch im krassen kontrast zu dem was wirklich passiert.

Und hier noch mal aus Wikipedia Geistiges Eigentum ? Wikipedia : 


> Der strafrechtliche Schutz des geistigen Eigentums erfolgt durch die jeweiligen Schutzgesetze. Die Vorschriften der Eigentumsdelikte (Diebstahl, Raub usw.) von Sachen finden hingegen im Immaterialgüterrecht keine Anwendung.



Es wird zwar u.a. so genannt, aber es ist es eigentlich nicht.
Besonders "Raub"kopie geht garnicht. Diebstahl geistigen eigentums, lass ich noch mal durchgehen, aber an sich ist es nur die illegale vervielfälltigung geistigen Eigentums und damit eine Urheberrechtsverletzung.
Wenn ich die Mona lisa wirklich stehlen würde, würde mich auch keiner wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung verklagen, sondern wegen Diebstahl.
Dagegen, wenn ich es kopieren würde, schreien alle gleich Raub oder Diebstahl.
Das ist doch irgendwo hirnrissig. (In etwa so, wie Selbstmord eine straftat ist, weil man damit versuch seine Steuern zu hinterziehen)


----------



## DaStash (14. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Steht doch auch in dieser Mitteilung:
> Quelle:BMJ | Pressemitteilungen | Neues Urheberrecht tritt zum 1. Januar 2008 in Kraft


Ja und wie will man das dann differenzieren bei den Abgaben bei Rohlingen, Brenner etc? Wie soll dann differenziert ein Beitrag angerechnet werden?
Das wird "nicht funktionieren" deshalb stehen die beiden Punkte ja auch in so einem harten Kontrast zueinander. 
Es ist ganz einfach, eienr der beiden Punkte ist überflüssig, entweder der erste mit den privaten Kopien oder der Punkt das man diese bei vorhandenem Kopierschutz eben nicht anwenden kann. Welcher soll weg?


> Die Idee "Kulturflatrate" ist schon keine schlechte.
> Nur sollte man sich Fragen - wieviel soll eine Kulturflatrate kosten damit die Auslagen und der Verdienst gedeckt ist.
> Ich glaub kaum das da 5 Euro pro Monat reichen....
> Und dennoch haben da immer noch die Musiker, Schauspieler und Softwarehersteller etc. ein Wörtchen mitzureden.


Das wird sich vielleicht eh irgendwann von alleine erledigt haben. Im Prinzip brauchen die Künstler keine Majorlabels mehr, denn sie können genauso gut ihre Musik auch selber vertreiben, dank der heutigen technischen Möglcihkeiten wie zum Beispiel Internet. Das wiederum ist auch genau der Punkt den die Manjorlabels ignorieren und eben die zurückgehenden Umsätze "ausschliesslich" auf das illegale Herunterladen ihrer Musik zurückführen. Und wenn man diesen Punkt weiterhin ignoriert, nämlich das sich die Marktbedingungen und die Art und Weise wie man heutzutage das Geld mit Musik verdienen kann und sollte, dann wird sich daran auch nichts ändern sondern eher noch verschlimmern.


> Ich weis..., du "kopierst" es nur
> Das Kopieren von geistigem Eigentum ist aber laut Urheberrecht ohne Zustimmung des Urhebers verboten.
> Daher ist das illegale Kopieren von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material als Diebstal geistigem Eigentums anzusehen.
> Da kannst du es dir noch so schön Reden wie du willst. Es wird sich in naher Zukunft daran nichts ändern.


*@BigBubby und Bucklew*
Sicherlich ist es nicht als Diebstahl per Gesetz definiert aber es ist und bleibt nunmal eine Straftat, wenn man urheberrechtlich Geschützes Material unerlaubt vervielfältig und an Dritte en-/ und unentgeldlich weitergibt.
Also kein Grund jetzt auf solch eine Wortphrase rumzureiten, die Intension seitens Spam-bot´s mit seiner Aussage sollte ja wohl klar sein. 

MfG


----------



## JePe (14. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> deine naivität den gerichten völlige unabhängigkeit zu attestieren ist zwar wirklich nett - aber eben auch tierisch naiv.



Stimmt. Ich hatte doch tatsaechlich die Lobbyhuren vergessen.



Bucklew schrieb:


> unabhängig davon, ob nun ein gericht, ein anwalt, ein obdachloser oder der liebe gott einen streitwert festsetzt, sollten wir doch einig sein, dass 6000€ für EINE (!!) mp3-datei jenseits von gut und böse ist und einfach nur lächerlich ist.



Und vermeidlich, in dem Du das Lied legal erwirbst.



Bucklew schrieb:


> eine flatrate zum filesharing (vulgär kulturflat) wäre weder diebstahl, noch rasen, noch sonstwas, es wäre ein monatlicher festpreis zur nutzung sämtlicher medien.



Und koennte im Ergebnis darauf hinauslaufen, dass mit erheblichem Aufwand ein Produkt erzeugt wird, dass dann im worst case ganz genau ein Mal verkauft und von da an nur noch "geshared" wird. Das ist, mit Deinen Worten gesprochen, einfach nur laecherlich.



Bucklew schrieb:


> ich zahle auch nicht jedes bit über die datenleitung einzeln, warum sollte das für die contentindustrie so unmöglich sein?



Selbstverstaendlich zahlst Du bei WORLD OF WARCRAFT, zahlst Du fuer das Artikelarchiv von SPIEGEL ONLINE und zahlst Du fuer die ESD-Version einer Software (jedenfalls hoffe ich das). Wieso sollte das bei der poesen Contentindustrie anders sein?



Bucklew schrieb:


> Du verstehst wieder mal das große Ganze nicht.



Zum Glueck haben wir ja Feierabendjuristen wie Dich.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Von meinen 20€ für die CD (oder meinetwegen 0,99€ für das mp3 file) gehen >50% an die contentindustrie, der künstler erhält dazu (im vergleich) einen hungerlohn.



Von den €20,- werden alle Gehaelter beim Publisher bezahlt -vom poesen Manager bis zur Reinigungsfachkraft-, das Marketing, das Equipment, der Transport (und Presswerke stehen nicht selten irgendwo in Asien), die Verkaeuferin im Elektromarkt - hatte ich ja schon ausgefuehrt. Objektiv sind CD´s viel zu billig, nicht MP3´s zu teuer.



Bucklew schrieb:


> juristisch absolut irrlevant....



Juristisch sogar hochgradig relevant, weil fuer die digitale 1:1-Kopie im Regelfall Kopierschutzmechanismen zu umgehen sind - was illegal ist.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Auch aktuell "klaue" ich nichts, wenn ich mir etwas illegal herunterlade. Ich kopiere es nur, mein gegenüber hat es danach immer noch. Du solltest etwas weniger trollen, dann gebe ich dir vllt auch eine antwort....



"Kopieren" kann man rechtlich einwandfrei nur, wovon man ein "Original" besitzt oder die Rechte an diesem. Wenn Du Dir also Lied X mit dem Eselchen, Torrent oder was-auch-immer herunterlaedst, kopierst Du nicht: Du verletzt geistiges Eigentum. Hat der Inhaber des geistigen Eigentums das "Original" mit einem Kopierschutz versehen, ist die Frage ohnehin theoretischer Natur - Du darfst keine Kopie davon herstellen und "kulturflatraten" darfst Du es auch nicht. Vielleicht solltest Du Dich ja zuerst ein wenig informieren, anstatt angelesenes Halb- bis Viertelwissen nachzuplappern?



Bucklew schrieb:


> es ist auch heute noch genauso wie früher, auch wenn dir das der FUD der contentindustrie anders ins hirn gehämmert hat.



Wie war / ist es denn frueher / heute? Frueher / heute durftest / darft Du einzelne (*hoechstens jedoch 7*, BGH 1978) Vervielfaeltigungsstuecke *fuer den persoenlichen Gebrauch oder die Weitergabe an mit Dir durch ein persoenliches Band verbundene Personen (UrhG 53a)* herstellen, soweit dies unentgeltlich geschah / geschieht. Was fuer Kontakte pflegst Du mit Torrentusern, die diese Definition erfuellen? Wie kontrollierst Du, wann mehr als sieben Kopien in Umlauf sind?

Auch hier erneut der Hinweis, dass Du das Original besitzen musst. Ansonsten ist die Kopie offensichtlich rechtswidrig und die Diskussion eh muessig.



Bucklew schrieb:


> der einzige unterschied ist btw der "wirksame kopierschutz", der nicht umgegangen werden darf. man darf sich jetzt darüber streiten, wie wirksam ein kopierschutz ist, wenn man die cd kopieren kann



Er ist im juristischen Sinne wirksam, wenn offenkundig ist, dass der Mechanismus die Vervielfaeltigung verhindern soll und dies ohne Anwendung von Mechanismen zu seiner Umgehung auch der Fall waere (eine Tuer ist auch nicht unwirksam, nur weil man sie eintreten kann - das ist dann schlicht Einbruch).



Bucklew schrieb:


> das war schon höflich, willst du die unhöfliche version hören?



"Unhoeflich" ist bei Dir eigentlich der Dauerzustand. Insoweit darfst Du mich gerne mal mit einer Hoeflich-Edition verblueffen.

-



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich kann kann Kartoffeln so oft vervielfältigen wie ich will, ich muss mir nur *eine kaufen*, daraus kann ich dann, nach einiger Zeit, mehrere hundert oder tausend züchten, von daher passt der Vergleich sehrwohl.



Ja, das ist genau der Punkt - *Du musst mindestens eine Kartoffel legal erwerben*, um sie danach bestimmungsgemaess gebrauchen zu koennen. Wenn Du dagegen die Kartoffel in einer Weise, die geltendes Recht verletzt, fuer Dich kostenlos mittels eines ohnehin vorhandenen Internetanschlusses auf Deinen Acker herunterlaedst, passt der Vergleich eben nicht mehr.

-



DaStash schrieb:


> Die dadurch eben nicht zu beantwortende Frage ist ja: Wieviel Kartoffeln hätten wenn du deine nicht vervielfältigt hättest, selber welche gekauft?



Noe. Die Frage lautet: wenn Du nie selbst eine Kartoffel besessen hast, wie konntest Du sie dann vervielfaeltigen? Denn Du kannst nur legal vervielfaeltigen, wovon Du ein "Original" besitzt. An genau diesem Grundirrtum scheitern die meisten Diskussionen dieser Bauart.



DaStash schrieb:


> So lange die Jenigen die downloaden nicht einsichtig werden oder ein gutes Gegenangebot bekommen, so lange wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.


 
 Die Einsicht wird sich einstellen, wenn Sie einen schmerzhaft hohen Betrag an den Geschaedigten ueberweisen mussten oder dies ernsthaft zu befuerchten steht. Das ist -leider- derzeit noch nur sehr selten der Fall.


----------



## DaStash (14. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Die Frage lautet: wenn Du nie selbst eine Kartoffel besessen hast, wie konntest Du sie dann vervielfaeltigen? Denn Du kannst nur legal vervielfaeltigen, wovon Du ein "Original" besitzt. An genau diesem Grundirrtum scheitern die meisten Diskussionen dieser Bauart.


 Dein Denkansatz beruht aber immer darauf das "ausschliesslich" kopiert wird ohne das Original besessen zu haben. Woher willst du das wissen, dass ist doch genauso theoretischer Natur? Viele kaufen durchaus weiter ihre Sachen die sie normaler Weise auch kaufen würden und laden nur "zusätzlich" herunter, was natürlich nicht weniger illegal ist abere einen entscheidenden Einfluss auf den entstandenen Schaden hat, der nämlich nach dieser Auffassung nur ein Bruchteil von dem wäre, der stets von der Contentindusstrie propagiert wird. Wie schon gesagt, urheberrechtsverletzungen tragen sicherlich zu den Umsatzverlusten mit bei aber man kann nicht ausschliesslich darauf zurückkommen da sich eben auch die Marktbedingungen im Allgemeinen stark gewandelt haben und dadurch, siehe MP3 und CD Beispiel/ und die Konzertbesuche, wesentlich weniger Umsatz mit den alten Verfahren generieren lässt. 


> Die Einsicht wird sich einstellen, wenn Sie einen schmerzhaft hohen Betrag an den Geschaedigten ueberweisen mussten oder dies ernsthaft zu befuerchten steht. Das ist -leider- derzeit noch nur sehr selten der Fall.


Ja und wie willst du eine Schädigung nachweisen? Der Punkt ist doch das nicht "jeder Download" gleichzusetzen ist mit einem entfallenen Umsatz?! Von daher sollte man einfach für die Grundtat eine Summe gesetzlich veranlassen, siehe Ordnungswiedrigkeit und diese dann jeh nach Schwere gestaffelt kalkulieren und das ganze dann aber unter rechtsstaatlicher Aufsicht und nicht unter privater, siehe 3-strikes Gesetz/Behörde. Aber für ein einzelnes Musikstück 6000€ zu verlangen entbehrt jeder Verhältnismäßigkeit und wird wohl in der Form eh nur in den USA durchsetzbar sein.

MfG


----------



## JePe (14. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Dein Denkansatz beruht aber immer darauf das "ausschliesslich" kopiert wird ohne das Original besessen zu haben. Woher willst du das wissen, dass ist doch genauso theoretischer Natur?



30 Prozent weniger Traffic sprechen wohl fuer sich. Und ausserdem ist der Aspekt fuer die rechtliche Bewertung unerheblich: auch Raser rasen nicht immer. Ein Anspruch auf "Gnade vor Recht" leitet sich daraus aber nicht her.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja und wie willst du eine Schädigung nachweisen? Der Punkt ist doch das nicht "jeder Download" gleichzusetzen ist mit einem entfallenen Umsatz?!



Gar nicht. Erstens, weil im konkreten Fall realer Schaden nachrangig fuer die Festsetzung eines Streitwertes ist und zweitens, weil nicht ein Verkaufspreis, sondern Lizenzierungswerte als Grundlage herangezogen werden (denn wie ja stets und gebetsmuehlenartig wiederholt wird, wurde im Falle einer Urheberrechtsverletzung ja eben keine CD aus dem naechstbesten Elektromarkt entwendet, sondern ein Immaterialgut verletzt). Unverhaeltnismaessig ist die hier durchklingende Erwartungshaltung, man koenne es ja erst einmal illegal versuchen und wird man erwischt, den Kaufpreis nachtraeglich entrichten.

Ich sage nicht, dass ich mit dem Ist-Zustand gluecklich bin. Aber ich sage, dass die Ist-Rechtslage selbstverstaendlich zu beachten ist - und zwar bis zum bitteren Ende. Wie bitter (im Sinne von: teuer) diese sein kann, sollte sich mittlerweile herumgesprochen haben - ergo moege auch niemand in Traenen ausbrechen, wenn es ihm tatsaechlich widerfaehrt. Anstatt die immer gleichen Worthuelsen abzufeuern und sich an liebgewonnenen Feindbildern zu gerieren, sollte man funktionierende und die Beduerfnisse *aller* Involvierten beruecksichtigende Gegenentwuerfe erarbeiten. Davon ist -auch in diesem Thread- wenig zu spueren; stattdessen verklaert man sich vom Halunken zum Robin Hood des Internetzeitalters und erklaert der Industrie den Krieg, anstatt ihr die Hand zu reichen. Ein "IPREDATOR" ist nur die naechste und sicher nicht die letzte Eskalationsstufe.

EOD (weil´s eh nichts bringt).


----------



## Bucklew (14. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist es nicht als Diebstahl per Gesetz definiert aber es ist und bleibt nunmal eine Straftat, wenn man urheberrechtlich Geschützes Material unerlaubt vervielfältig und an Dritte en-/ und unentgeldlich weitergibt.


damit einher geht aber etwas sehr essentielles: wenn ich ein auto mit dem wert X stehle, hat der besitzer nachher den schaden X. wenn ich aber ein lied/album mit dem wert X herunterlade, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der besitzer auch den schaden X hat. genau daran krankt ja das ganze und daher ist die formuliert "diebstahl" oder "raub" völliger nonsens. es wird etwas suggeriert, was so absolut nicht stimmt.



JePe schrieb:


> Und vermeidlich, in dem Du das Lied legal erwirbst.


was nichts daran ändert, das die bemessung des streitwerte lächerlich ist. oder wird ein ladendieb, ne packung milka geklaut hat, mit einem streitwert von 12.000€ angeklagt?



JePe schrieb:


> Und koennte im Ergebnis darauf hinauslaufen, dass mit erheblichem Aufwand ein Produkt erzeugt wird, dass dann im worst case ganz genau ein Mal verkauft und von da an nur noch "geshared" wird. Das ist, mit Deinen Worten gesprochen, einfach nur laecherlich.


ich glaube du solltest dich erstmal mit dem thema kulturflatrate bekannt machen (google hilft da), bevor du weiterhin so einen völlig falschen stuss schreibst 



JePe schrieb:


> Selbstverstaendlich zahlst Du bei WORLD OF WARCRAFT, zahlst Du fuer das Artikelarchiv von SPIEGEL ONLINE und zahlst Du fuer die ESD-Version einer Software (jedenfalls hoffe ich das). Wieso sollte das bei der poesen Contentindustrie anders sein?


Wow ist ein gutes beispiel, da zahle ich einen monatlichen betrag und gut. Warum sollte das die Contentindustrie nicht schaffen?



JePe schrieb:


> Von den €20,- werden alle Gehaelter beim Publisher bezahlt -vom poesen Manager bis zur Reinigungsfachkraft-, das Marketing, das Equipment, der Transport (und Presswerke stehen nicht selten irgendwo in Asien), die Verkaeuferin im Elektromarkt - hatte ich ja schon ausgefuehrt. Objektiv sind CD´s viel zu billig, nicht MP3´s zu teuer.


Oh herrje, der arme Publisher....gib mir doch mal bitte das Spendenkonto von Sony, die machen ja jedes Jahr nur nen paar Millönchen Gewinn, da muss man denen doch aus Barmherzigkeit mal was Gutes tun den armen 

Mal im Ernst: Genau darum werden die Filesharer dermaßen verfolgt. Die Industrie hat Angst davor, dass sich Künstler über das Internet vermarkten und von Konzerten, Merchandising und direktem Verkauf leben und die Konzerne nicht mehr brauchen. DAS ist alles.



JePe schrieb:


> Juristisch sogar hochgradig relevant, weil fuer die digitale 1:1-Kopie im Regelfall Kopierschutzmechanismen zu umgehen sind - was illegal ist.


Es ging gerade um die Qualität, was spielt da der Kopierschutz eine Rolle?



JePe schrieb:


> "Kopieren" kann man rechtlich einwandfrei nur, wovon man ein "Original" besitzt oder die Rechte an diesem.


Falsch, für den Eigengebrauch, innerhalb der Familie und eines engen Freundeskreises, ist es immer noch genauso erlaubt, wie immer.



JePe schrieb:


> Hat der Inhaber des geistigen Eigentums das "Original" mit einem Kopierschutz versehen, ist die Frage ohnehin theoretischer Natur - Du darfst keine Kopie davon herstellen und "kulturflatraten" darfst Du es auch nicht.


Womit der Konflikt, den daStash auch schon angesprochen hat zwischen den Gebühren auf Rohlinge, Brenner & Co und dem nicht mehr vorhanden Recht auf Privatkopie, wieder da wäre. Abschaffung vom einen oder vom anderen, aber nicht auf der einen Seite Geld scheffeln und dem Konsumenten dafür keinen Mehrwert bieten. Wen wundert es da noch, dass die Leute einen Dreck auf die Musikindustrie geben?



JePe schrieb:


> Was fuer Kontakte pflegst Du mit Torrentusern, die diese Definition erfuellen? Wie kontrollierst Du, wann mehr als sieben Kopien in Umlauf sind?


Das ist ja das Schöne: Da wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben, muss ich nicht meine Unschuld beweisen (also das mehr als 7 Kopien im Umlauf sind), sondern meine Schuld muss bewiesen werden 



JePe schrieb:


> Auch hier erneut der Hinweis, dass Du das Original besitzen musst. Ansonsten ist die Kopie offensichtlich rechtswidrig und die Diskussion eh muessig.


Woher soll ich feststellen, dass das offiziell im Internet erhältliche NiN-Album legal ist, das Madonna aber nicht? Beide kostenlos, beide im Torrent. Nun, Herr Chefjurist, woran?



JePe schrieb:


> Er ist im juristischen Sinne wirksam, wenn offenkundig ist, dass der Mechanismus die Vervielfaeltigung verhindern soll und dies ohne Anwendung von Mechanismen zu seiner Umgehung auch der Fall waere (eine Tuer ist auch nicht unwirksam, nur weil man sie eintreten kann - das ist dann schlicht Einbruch).


Wie soll ich das als Laie feststellen, wenn ich z.B. das Madonnaalbum mit Nero brenne und das ganze problemlos funktioniert? Aus welchen Gründen auch immer?



JePe schrieb:


> "Unhoeflich" ist bei Dir eigentlich der Dauerzustand. Insoweit darfst Du mich gerne mal mit einer Hoeflich-Edition verblueffen.


Dann bin ich jetzt mal höflich und verkneife mir den Kommentar - schade für das Forum, der ist echt gut


----------



## DaStash (14. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> damit einher geht aber etwas sehr essentielles: wenn ich ein auto mit dem wert X stehle, hat der besitzer nachher den schaden X. wenn ich aber ein lied/album mit dem wert X herunterlade, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der besitzer auch den schaden X hat. genau daran krankt ja das ganze und daher ist die formuliert "diebstahl" oder "raub" völliger nonsens. es wird etwas suggeriert, was so absolut nicht stimmt.


Ich weiß, deshalb hatte ich das ja auch ein Post weiter später geschrieben. Jedoch ändert es nichts an der Tatsache das es Unrecht und illegal ist, egal ob ein Schaden entstanden ist oder nicht und genau das hat Spam-Bot damit zum Ausdruck gebracht.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> > Die Idee "Kulturflatrate" ist schon keine schlechte.
> > Nur sollte man sich Fragen - wieviel soll eine Kulturflatrate kosten damit die Auslagen und der Verdienst gedeckt ist.
> > Ich glaub kaum das da 5 Euro pro Monat reichen....
> > Und dennoch haben da immer noch die Musiker, Schauspieler und Softwarehersteller etc. ein Wörtchen mitzureden.
> ...


Ein Allheilmittel gegen illegales Kopieren wäre der Vertrieb im Internet aber auch nicht, solang es noch solche gibt die kein Rechtsbewusstsein besitzen und alles für Umsonst haben wollen.


----------



## Bucklew (14. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich weiß, deshalb hatte ich das ja auch ein Post weiter später geschrieben. Jedoch ändert es nichts an der Tatsache das es Unrecht und illegal ist, egal ob ein Schaden entstanden ist oder nicht und genau das hat Spam-Bot damit zum Ausdruck gebracht.


Dann haben wir es ja geklärt 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ein Allheilmittel gegen illegales Kopieren wäre der Vertrieb im Internet aber auch nicht, solang es noch solche gibt die kein Rechtsbewusstsein besitzen und alles für Umsonst haben wollen.


Dann muss man eben dem ehrlichen Käufer einen entsprechenden Mehrwert gegenüber dem illegalen Kopierer bieten. Möglichkeiten gibt es da ja mehr als genug: Gutscheine für Merchandising oder Konzerte, Codes für Extras im Internet etc pp


----------



## DaStash (14. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ein Allheilmittel gegen illegales Kopieren wäre der Vertrieb im Internet aber auch nicht, solang es noch solche gibt die kein Rechtsbewusstsein besitzen und alles für Umsonst haben wollen.


Die wird es immer geben und sollten kein Maßstab für den großen Rest sein der anders handelt.

MfG


----------



## JePe (14. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> was nichts daran ändert, das die bemessung des streitwerte lächerlich ist. oder wird ein ladendieb, ne packung milka geklaut hat, mit einem streitwert von 12.000€ angeklagt?



Bei Ladendiebstahl werden auch keine Lizenzgebuehren als Grundlage zur Festsetzung des Streitwertes herangezogen. Aber wie gesagt, ich respektiere, dass Dir hier nach Wahl kognitive Beschraenkungen beim Verstehen hinderlich sind oder Dir dieser kleine, aber feine Unterschied schlicht wurscht ist.



Bucklew schrieb:


> ich glaube du solltest dich erstmal mit dem thema kulturflatrate bekannt machen (google hilft da), bevor du weiterhin so einen völlig falschen stuss schreibst



Mache ich. Unmittelbar nachdem Du Dich mit dem rechtlichen Rahmen beschaeftigt hast.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wow ist ein gutes beispiel, da zahle ich einen monatlichen betrag und gut. Warum sollte das die Contentindustrie nicht schaffen?



Du zahlst einen monatlichen Beitrag, um WoW zu spielen. Fuer andere Spiele werden weitere Gebuehren faellig. Deshalb auch: ja, wirklich ein gutes Beispiel.

Ansonsten: weil es _"die"_ Contentindustrie nicht gibt. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von im Wettbewerb stehenden Unternehmen, die sich weder zusammenschliessen muessen, wollen noch es unter kartellrechtlichem Gesichtspunkt vermutlich ueberhaupt koennen. Aber das schert Figuren wie Dich, die ihre Aufmerksamkeit dem "grossen Ganzen" widmen und nicht laestigen Detailfragen, natuerlich nicht die Bohne und hindert sie auch ein um´s andere Mal nicht daran, Zitat, "Stuss" zu schreiben.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Oh herrje, der arme Publisher....gib mir doch mal bitte das Spendenkonto von Sony, die machen ja jedes Jahr nur nen paar Millönchen Gewinn, da muss man denen doch aus Barmherzigkeit mal was Gutes tun den armen



Wenn die Argumente knapp werden, muss eben plumpe Polemik herhalten. Aber Nein, warte, da kam ja doch noch etwas, was sich muehte wie Substanz auszusehen:



Bucklew schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: Genau darum werden die Filesharer dermaßen verfolgt. Die Industrie hat Angst davor, dass sich Künstler über das Internet vermarkten und von Konzerten, Merchandising und direktem Verkauf leben und die Konzerne nicht mehr brauchen. DAS ist alles.



Ach so ist das. Die Industrie hat Angst davor, dass Heino sich demnaechst ueber das Internet selbst vermarktet und die Wildecker Herzbuben sich einen CD-Brenner kaufen und ihre Musik auf eigene Rechnung versenden. Das ich darauf nicht selbst gekommen bin ...

... kannst Du mir erklaeren, warum die das nicht einfach machen? Ein Gesetz, dass sie zwingen wuerde, die Dienste eines Publishers in Anspruch zu nehmen, der sie auch dann noch bezahlt, wenn die neue CD mal wieder nur als Diskusscheibe taugt und die Konzerte (die nicht so ganz billig sind - nebenbei erwaehnt) vor leeren Raengen stattfinden, kenne ich naemlich nicht. Sie, Herr Feierabendjurist?

Alle machen alles falsch. Nur man selbst hat den ultimativen Durch- und Ueberblick und ist deshalb auch dazu berufen, die Welt ueber ihre Dummheit in Kenntnis zu setzen. Vorzugsweise anonym in irgendwelchen Foren, nicht etwa aktiv im richtigen Leben. Bravo.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Falsch, für den Eigengebrauch, innerhalb der Familie und eines engen Freundeskreises, ist es immer noch genauso erlaubt, wie immer.



Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben - und lediglich ergaenzt, dass Du ein Original besitzen musst, um eine Kopie fuer diesen Kreis zu erstellen. Eine mit Torrent & Co. heruntergeladene Datei ist aber kein Original, sondern bereits eine Kopie - und eine offensichtlich rechtswidrig hergestellte dazu.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Womit der Konflikt, den daStash auch schon angesprochen hat zwischen den Gebühren auf Rohlinge, Brenner & Co und dem nicht mehr vorhanden Recht auf Privatkopie, wieder da wäre. Abschaffung vom einen oder vom anderen, aber nicht auf der einen Seite Geld scheffeln und dem Konsumenten dafür keinen Mehrwert bieten.



Wie Du richtig ausgefuehrt hast, gibt es die geduldete Privatkopie prinzipiell noch immer. Die Leergeraete- und Gehaeuseabgabe, die z. B. in Geraete- und Rohlingspreisen enthalten ist, von der GEMA eingesammelt und unter ihren Mitgliedern aufgeteilt wird, ist Entschaedigung fuer Umsatzausfall der z. B. dadurch entsteht, dass Du einen Film X im Fernsehen oder ein Lied Y im Radio aufnimmst.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Schöne: Da wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben, muss ich nicht meine Unschuld beweisen (also das mehr als 7 Kopien im Umlauf sind), sondern meine Schuld muss bewiesen werden



Im Strafrecht gilt in der Tat: in dubio pro reo. Im Zivilrecht ist das _etwas_ komplizierter. Aber das muss ich Dir ja nicht erklaeren ... oder etwa doch?

Ansonsten auch hier: Bravo. Die Gesetzbuecher zerfleddern, wo es nur geht, aber hinter ihnen in Deckung gehen, wenn es opportun erscheint.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das als Laie feststellen, wenn ich z.B. das Madonnaalbum mit Nero brenne und das ganze problemlos funktioniert? Aus welchen Gründen auch immer?



Wenn Du mit einem handelsueblichen Brennprogramm eine Kopie der CD fuer den Eigenbedarf herstellst, ist das nicht zu beanstanden und wird dies auch niemand tun. Wenn aber am anderen Ende der Welt eine Dir nicht bekannte Person einen "Rip" der CD herstellt und Du diesen z. B. per Torrent auf Deinen PC herunterlaedst, sehr wohl.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Woher soll ich feststellen, dass das offiziell im Internet erhältliche NiN-Album legal ist, das Madonna aber nicht? Beide kostenlos, beide im Torrent. Nun, Herr Chefjurist, woran?



Es mag Dich ueberraschen (mich angesichts des Diskussionsverlaufes offen gestanden auch) - aber die Macher der Gesetze haben den Buergern tatsaechlich einen Funken gesunden Menschenverstand zugetraut, der sie vermutlich dazu befaehigt haette, zwischen einem legalen Download von einer offiziellen Webseite und Dem.Neuesten.Album.Presented.By.Pirate.Bay zu unterscheiden. Solltest Du an dieser Aufgabe tatsaechlich scheitern, waere das allein Dein Problem. Unwissenheit schuetzt vor ... Du weisst schon.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Dann bin ich jetzt mal höflich und verkneife mir den Kommentar - schade für das Forum, der ist echt gut



Tu Dir meinetwegen keinen Zwang an. Jeder outet sich, so gut er kann.


----------



## BigBubby (14. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> *@BigBubby und Bucklew*
> Sicherlich ist es nicht als Diebstahl per Gesetz definiert aber es ist und bleibt nunmal eine Straftat, wenn man urheberrechtlich Geschützes Material unerlaubt vervielfältig und an Dritte en-/ und unentgeldlich weitergibt.
> Also kein Grund jetzt auf solch eine Wortphrase rumzureiten, die Intension seitens Spam-bot´s mit seiner Aussage sollte ja wohl klar sein.
> 
> MfG



Wir haben die bestritten, dass es eine straftat ist.
Aber es ist so, als ob man jemand der jemand anderen schlägt, als mörder bezeichnet.
Wenn ihr schon auf einen gehobenen Niveau versucht zu diskutieren, solltet ihr es auch richtig machen und nicht auf der einen seite auf allem rumreiten und auf der anderen seite, etwas so salopp bezeichen.


----------



## Bucklew (15. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Bei Ladendiebstahl werden auch keine Lizenzgebuehren als Grundlage zur Festsetzung des Streitwertes herangezogen. Aber wie gesagt, ich respektiere, dass Dir hier nach Wahl kognitive Beschraenkungen beim Verstehen hinderlich sind oder Dir dieser kleine, aber feine Unterschied schlicht wurscht ist.


was nunmal absolut lächerlich ist und in KEINEM sinnvolle maße zur "straftat" steht. 



JePe schrieb:


> Mache ich. Unmittelbar nachdem Du Dich mit dem rechtlichen Rahmen beschaeftigt hast.


Ich warte dann gespannt auf das Ergebnis 



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten: weil es _"die"_ Contentindustrie nicht gibt. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von im Wettbewerb stehenden Unternehmen, die sich weder zusammenschliessen muessen, wollen noch es unter kartellrechtlichem Gesichtspunkt vermutlich ueberhaupt koennen. Aber das schert Figuren wie Dich, die ihre Aufmerksamkeit dem "grossen Ganzen" widmen und nicht laestigen Detailfragen, natuerlich nicht die Bohne und hindert sie auch ein um´s andere Mal nicht daran, Zitat, "Stuss" zu schreiben.


Schon komisch, mit der GEMA klappt es und im Internet ist das ganze dann plötzlich unmöglich, dass man mit einem monatsbeitrag das ganze abgelten kann? Da wird es immer abstruser...



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn die Argumente knapp werden, muss eben plumpe Polemik herhalten. Aber Nein, warte, da kam ja doch noch etwas, was sich muehte wie Substanz auszusehen:


Schau dir die Quartalszahlen von Sony & Co an und dann schreib hier nochmal, ohne lachen zu müssen, dass ja eine CD so extremst billig verkauft wird und die armen Publisher ja am Hungertuch nagen....



JePe schrieb:


> ... kannst Du mir erklaeren, warum die das nicht einfach machen? Ein Gesetz, dass sie zwingen wuerde, die Dienste eines Publishers in Anspruch zu nehmen, der sie auch dann noch bezahlt, wenn die neue CD mal wieder nur als Diskusscheibe taugt und die Konzerte (die nicht so ganz billig sind - nebenbei erwaehnt) vor leeren Raengen stattfinden, kenne ich naemlich nicht. Sie, Herr Feierabendjurist?


Weil die Publisher alles mögliche tun, um solchen Leuten das Leben schwer zu machen. Gibt auch genug Gema-freie Musiker, für deren Musik dann plötzlich Gema-Gebühren bezahlt werdne und diese davon keinen Cent sehen. Oder sieht man ja auch an dir: Da wird jedes per Torrent heruntergeladen Musikstück automatisch als "illegal" bezeichnet. Das das per se einfach schwachsinn ist (siehe NiN oder Radiohead), dürfte klar sein.



JePe schrieb:


> Alle machen alles falsch. Nur man selbst hat den ultimativen Durch- und Ueberblick und ist deshalb auch dazu berufen, die Welt ueber ihre Dummheit in Kenntnis zu setzen. Vorzugsweise anonym in irgendwelchen Foren, nicht etwa aktiv im richtigen Leben. Bravo.


Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass du so selbstkritisch sein kannst. Das verdient auf jeden Fall mal Respekt!



JePe schrieb:


> Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben - und lediglich ergaenzt, dass Du ein Original besitzen musst, um eine Kopie fuer diesen Kreis zu erstellen. Eine mit Torrent & Co. heruntergeladene Datei ist aber kein Original, sondern bereits eine Kopie - und eine offensichtlich rechtswidrig hergestellte dazu.


Selbstverständlich ein Original. Ich DARF das eben kopieren, anders als es die MI immer so gerne behauptet. Und nur weil ich etwas per Torrent herunterlade, ist es noch lange nicht illegal, s. NiN oder Radiohead.



JePe schrieb:


> Wie Du richtig ausgefuehrt hast, gibt es die geduldete Privatkopie prinzipiell noch immer. Die Leergeraete- und Gehaeuseabgabe, die z. B. in Geraete- und Rohlingspreisen enthalten ist, von der GEMA eingesammelt und unter ihren Mitgliedern aufgeteilt wird, ist Entschaedigung fuer Umsatzausfall der z. B. dadurch entsteht, dass Du einen Film X im Fernsehen oder ein Lied Y im Radio aufnimmst.


geduldet?  BEZAHLT! DAS sollte man doch mal herausstellen. wir bezahlen mit ALLEM, was man IRGENDWIE zum kopieren nutzen könnte, diese gebühr mit! Also entweder oder: Entweder man darf kopieren und zahlt dafür, oder man darf nicht kopieren. Aber nicht auf der einen Seite das Geld verlangen und auf der anderen Seite dafür nichts erbringen, das kann einfach nicht Sinn der Sache sein.



JePe schrieb:


> Im Strafrecht gilt in der Tat: in dubio pro reo. Im Zivilrecht ist das _etwas_ komplizierter. Aber das muss ich Dir ja nicht erklaeren ... oder etwa doch?


auch im zivilrecht musst du die schuld des angeklagten beweisen, sonst hast du sehr schlechte karten. ok, außer natürlich du hast entsprechend gute anwälte oder legst die streitwerte einfach so hoch an, das sich niemand normalsterbliches ohne rechtschutzversicherung die anwaltkosten leisten kann. dadurch kann man natürlich auch "recht" bekommen.



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten auch hier: Bravo. Die Gesetzbuecher zerfleddern, wo es nur geht, aber hinter ihnen in Deckung gehen, wenn es opportun erscheint.


zerfleddern? iwo..... nirgendwo ist es verboten ein gesetz zu übertreten, solange man die dafür vorgesehen konsequenzen annimmt. wer eine bank überfällt, dem ist das eine jahr auf bewährung für unerlaubten waffenbesitzes doch völlig egal 

btw: wer nicht unbedingt bei einem provider X ist, dem ist das ganze eh egal, weil die speicherung der ip-adresse abgesehen von der vorratsdatenspeicherung zumindest für flatrate-kunden illegal ist und die vorratsdatenspeicherung nicht für so mindere delikte wie urheberrechtsverletzung genutzt werden kann. sieg auf ganzer linie 



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit einem handelsueblichen Brennprogramm eine Kopie der CD fuer den Eigenbedarf herstellst, ist das nicht zu beanstanden und wird dies auch niemand tun. Wenn aber am anderen Ende der Welt eine Dir nicht bekannte Person einen "Rip" der CD herstellt und Du diesen z. B. per Torrent auf Deinen PC herunterlaedst, sehr wohl.


Es ist immer wieder toll, wie du unbedingt Torrent immer ins Spiel bringst (auch wenn diese Art der Veröffentlichung per se absolut nichts mit illegal zu tun hat), dennoch rede ich hier nur von einer Kopie des Originals.



JePe schrieb:


> Es mag Dich ueberraschen (mich angesichts des Diskussionsverlaufes offen gestanden auch) - aber die Macher der Gesetze haben den Buergern tatsaechlich einen Funken gesunden Menschenverstand zugetraut, der sie vermutlich dazu befaehigt haette, zwischen einem legalen Download von einer offiziellen Webseite und Dem.Neuesten.Album.Presented.By.Pirate.Bay zu unterscheiden. Solltest Du an dieser Aufgabe tatsaechlich scheitern, waere das allein Dein Problem. Unwissenheit schuetzt vor ... Du weisst schon.


Also ist "Presented.By.Pirate.Bay" automatisch ein indikator für einen illegalen Download? Wo kann ich das nachlesen? Warum gibt es dann genau ein (legales) NiN Album dort zum runterladen? 

Nine Inch Nails - Ghosts I (2008) (download torrent) - TPB)

Slyck News - Nine Inch Nails Releases Tracks on The Pirate Bay

Also: Woran soll ich nun als Laie erkennen können, ob das legal bei PirateBay heruntergeladene Album nun ok ist und das Madonna Album nicht?


----------



## JePe (15. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> was nunmal absolut lächerlich ist und in KEINEM sinnvolle maße zur "straftat" steht.



Ganz im Gegensatz zur Relation einer "Kulturflatrate" zum downgeloadeten Gegenwert natuerlich - zu deren Dir sinnvoll erscheinender Hoehe Du Dich verdaechtig ausschweigst.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich warte dann gespannt auf das Ergebnis



Same here.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Schon komisch, mit der GEMA klappt es und im Internet ist das ganze dann plötzlich unmöglich, dass man mit einem monatsbeitrag das ganze abgelten kann? Da wird es immer abstruser...



Was die GEMA mit welcher Intention und Rechtsgrundlage tut, hatte ich ja schon ausgefuehrt. Der entscheidende Punkt ist: sie tut es in Deutschland. Ein Uebertrag dieses Systems ins Internet ist objektiv kaum zu verwirklichen - und wird es doch versucht, hagelt es dieselbe Kritik.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Schau dir die Quartalszahlen von Sony & Co an und dann schreib hier nochmal, ohne lachen zu müssen, dass ja eine CD so extremst billig verkauft wird und die armen Publisher ja am Hungertuch nagen....



Man hilft, wo man kann: Klick.

_Die Musiksparte SonyBMG, die im abgeschlossenen Quartal noch als Joint Venture in die Bilanz einging, verbuchte einen Umsatzrueckgang um 10 Prozent auf 762 Millionen US-Dollar und sorgte *wegen rueckgaengiger CD-Verkaeufe und Restrukturierungskosten fuer einen operativen Verlust von 57 Millionen US-Dollar.*_



Bucklew schrieb:


> Weil die Publisher alles mögliche tun, um solchen Leuten das Leben schwer zu machen.



"Alles moegliche" haette ich gerne etwas konkretisiert und belegt.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass du so selbstkritisch sein kannst. Das verdient auf jeden Fall mal Respekt!



Wenn Du Dich richtig anstrengst, schaffst Du das irgendwann auch.



Bucklew schrieb:


> auch im zivilrecht musst du die schuld des angeklagten beweisen,(...)



Im Zivilrecht gibt es keinen Angeklagten und geht es auch nicht um Schuld. Selbst als Feierabendjurist solltest Du das wissen. Allerdings lassen mich solche Weisheiten dann doch daran zweifeln:



Bucklew schrieb:


> (...)nirgendwo ist es verboten ein gesetz zu übertreten(...)





Bucklew schrieb:


> btw: wer nicht unbedingt bei einem provider X ist, dem ist das ganze eh egal, weil die speicherung der ip-adresse abgesehen von der vorratsdatenspeicherung zumindest für flatrate-kunden illegal ist und die vorratsdatenspeicherung nicht für so mindere delikte wie urheberrechtsverletzung genutzt werden kann. sieg auf ganzer linie



Noch nicht. Individuen wie Du sorgen aber dafuer, dass die Gesetze irgendwann -und wohl eher frueher als spaeter- entsprechend angepasst werden. Weshalb _Etappensieg_ es auch besser trifft. Am Ende verlieren alle.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Also: Woran soll ich nun als Laie erkennen können, ob das legal bei PirateBay heruntergeladene Album nun ok ist und das Madonna Album nicht?



Tust Du so dumm oder ... ?! Hier, nur fuer Dich, mit ganz wenigen Buchstaben:

*DAS IST DEIN PROBLEM.*

Nicht dass der Gesellschaft, des Rechteinhabers, des Richters oder des lieben Gottes. Freiheit ist nicht nur die Freiheit zu tun, was immer einem in den bisweilen nur sehr spaerlich vorhandenen Sinn schiesst; sondern auch die Freiheit sich angemessen zu informieren, vorher nachzudenken oder nachher vor Gericht zu scheitern.


----------



## Bucklew (15. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegensatz zur Relation einer "Kulturflatrate" zum downgeloadeten Gegenwert natuerlich - zu deren Dir sinnvoll erscheinender Hoehe Du Dich verdaechtig ausschweigst.


warum fragst du denn nicht einfach, wie hoch ich eine sinnvolle kulturflatrate ansetzen würde, anstatt mich so blöd von der seite anzuquatschen? über die höhe dafür ging es doch bisher überhaupt nicht.



JePe schrieb:


> Was die GEMA mit welcher Intention und Rechtsgrundlage tut, hatte ich ja schon ausgefuehrt. Der entscheidende Punkt ist: sie tut es in Deutschland. Ein Uebertrag dieses Systems ins Internet ist objektiv kaum zu verwirklichen - und wird es doch versucht, hagelt es dieselbe Kritik.


Und wo wäre das Problem das ganze in Deutschland einzuführen? Es wird für Leute mit deutschem Internetanschluß nach Zahlung einer entsprechenden Zusatzgebühr erlaubt Content legal zu tauschen. Hast den Sinn wohl offensichtlich immer noch nicht verstanden....



JePe schrieb:


> Man hilft, wo man kann: Klick.


Wieder mal höchst neutral, die Zahlen natürlich durch die Wirtschaftskrise verfälschen zu lassen 

2006 sah es so aus:

"Aus dem Joint-Venture Sony BMG, das in letzter Zeit in der Öffentlichkeit vor allem durch den Rootkit-Kopierschutz für einige Audio-CDs auffiel, konnte Sony 10,3 Milliarden Yen als Gewinn für sich verbuchen."



JePe schrieb:


> "Alles moegliche" haette ich gerne etwas konkretisiert und belegt.


z.b.:
GEMA ? Wikipedia



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich richtig anstrengst, schaffst Du das irgendwann auch.


Wozu? Schreib ja nicht so einen Quatsch wie du 



JePe schrieb:


> Im Zivilrecht gibt es keinen Angeklagten und geht es auch nicht um Schuld. Selbst als Feierabendjurist solltest Du das wissen. Allerdings lassen mich solche Weisheiten dann doch daran zweifeln:


Oh herrje, soviel Unwissenheit....



JePe schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Individuen wie Du sorgen aber dafuer, dass die Gesetze irgendwann -und wohl eher frueher als spaeter- entsprechend angepasst werden. Weshalb _Etappensieg_ es auch besser trifft. Am Ende verlieren alle.


Du weißt schon, dass das bezichtigen einer Straftat strafbar ist? Ich wäre an deiner Stelle mal verdammt vorsichtig, dein Niveau kommt ja langsam nichtmal mehr über die Teppichkante hinweg. Daher zweifel ich auch daran, dass hinter der große Klappen mit viel heißer Luft irgendwas substantielles sitzt. Das zeigst du ja auch immer wieder sehr eindrucksvoll 



JePe schrieb:


> Tust Du so dumm oder ... ?! Hier, nur fuer Dich, mit ganz wenigen Buchstaben:
> 
> *DAS IST DEIN PROBLEM.*


Ach herrje, jetzt wird er beleidigend, weil er in der Sackgasse steckt.

Also nochmal gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam NUR für dich:

Es sind OFFENSICHTLICH rechtswidrige Quellen illegal, da nunmal Album aus dem Torrent noch lange nicht OFFENSICHTLICH rechtswidrig ist (siehe NiN-Album), kann ich keinen OFFENSICHTLICHEN unterschied erkennen. Also, ich lade mir ein Madonnaalbum bei Piratebay herunter und das NiN - das eine ist illegal, das andere legal. Beide sind umsonst. Woher weiß ich den Unterschied? Denn nur wenn ich einen Unterschied erkennen kann, ist es offensichtlich rechtswidrig. Es gibt aber keinen. Und da ist ja auch keiner, denn sonst hättest du ihn schon längst genannt, aber dir fällt selber keiner ein


----------



## JePe (16. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> warum fragst du denn nicht einfach, wie hoch ich eine sinnvolle kulturflatrate ansetzen würde, anstatt mich so blöd von der seite anzuquatschen? über die höhe dafür ging es doch bisher überhaupt nicht.



Doch:



JePe schrieb:


> Wie hoch soll diese "Klauflatrate" Deiner Meinung nach sein? Nach welchem System soll sie unter den Rechteinhabern aufgeteilt werden? Welchen Gerichtsstand wendet man auf das Internet an?





Bucklew schrieb:


> Und wo wäre das Problem das ganze in Deutschland einzuführen? Es wird für Leute mit deutschem Internetanschluß nach Zahlung einer entsprechenden Zusatzgebühr erlaubt Content legal zu tauschen. Hast den Sinn wohl offensichtlich immer noch nicht verstanden....



Im verlinkten Fall will die GEMA Gebuehren bei YouTube abschoepfen - nicht bei den Nutzern. Ein voellig anderes, weitaus ueberschaubares Szenario also, das bereits offenkundig nicht funktioniert.

Um dennoch auf Deine Frage zu antworten - stimmt: weil da kein "Sinn" ist.

Du echauffierst Dich einerseits ueber die Verteilungsmechanismen der GEMA (was prinzipiell sogar in Ordnung ist), propagierst Filesharing als zivilen Ungehorsam aus Solidaritaet mit den geknechteten Musikern (was Humbug ist) - forderst aber im gleichen Atemzug die Ausweitung dieses Systems zur "Kulturflatrate", weil sie eine fuer Dich preiswerte Alternative zum Ist-Zustand zu sein scheint?

Eine "Kulturflatrate" waere von allen Internetnutzern zu entrichten - also auch von denen, die keinen Gebrauch von ihr machen wollen (ansonsten waere sie auf die Ehrlichkeit der "Sauger" angewiesen, und um die scheint es mir nicht zum Besten bestellt zu sein), eine Internet-GEZ demnach. Wer soll diese nach Deiner Meinung  zahlen - alle? Warum sollte der Mittelstaendler, der seinen Internetzugang zum Lesen seiner eMails benutzt, Deine Musik subventionieren? Und falls er es nicht soll - wie wird kontrolliert, dass er tatsaechlich nur eMails liest, ohne das seine Intenetnutzung unverhaeltnismaessig ueberwacht wird?

Wenn Dir das wirtschaftliche Wohlergehen der Musiker am Herzen liegt, ehrt Dich das. Nur ist das weder ein von Staats wegen zu schuetzendes Rechtsgut noch kommt man diesem Ziel durch Urheberrechtsverletzungen oder deren pauschale Abgeltung durch eine "Kulturflatrate" einen Millimeter naeher. Alleine der Umstand, dass Warner Music das Thema "Kulturflatrate" fuer sich entdeckt hat und sich eine solche scheinbar gut vorstellen kann,sollte Dich stutzig machen.

Ach ja. Tauschen. Beim klassischen Tauschen bekommt man etwas, muss aber auch etwas dafuer hergeben. Beim "Filesharing" wird im eigentlichen Sinne nicht getauscht - es wird unkontrolliert verbreitet.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wieder mal höchst neutral, die Zahlen natürlich durch die Wirtschaftskrise verfälschen zu lassen



Die Zahlen bezogen sich auf das abgelaufene Q2 / 2008 - und da war noch keine Rezession in Sicht.



Bucklew schrieb:


> z.b.:
> GEMA ? Wikipedia



Dieser Artikel oder Abschnitt ist nicht hinreichend mit Belegen(...)versehen. Meinst Du diesen Teil?



Bucklew schrieb:


> Oh herrje, soviel Unwissenheit....



Du glaubst demnach ernsthaft, im Zivilrecht gaebe es Angeklagte und ginge es um Schuld?



Bucklew schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass das bezichtigen einer Straftat strafbar ist? Ich wäre an deiner Stelle mal verdammt vorsichtig, dein Niveau kommt ja langsam nichtmal mehr über die Teppichkante hinweg. Daher zweifel ich auch daran, dass hinter der große Klappen mit viel heißer Luft irgendwas substantielles sitzt. Das zeigst du ja auch immer wieder sehr eindrucksvoll



Man bezichtigt keine Straftat. Allenfalls bezichtigt man eine Person, eine begangen zu haben. Und daran erinnere ich mich beim besten Willen nicht.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Es sind OFFENSICHTLICH rechtswidrige Quellen illegal, da nunmal Album aus dem Torrent noch lange nicht OFFENSICHTLICH rechtswidrig ist (siehe NiN-Album), kann ich keinen OFFENSICHTLICHEN unterschied erkennen. Also, ich lade mir ein Madonnaalbum bei Piratebay herunter und das NiN - das eine ist illegal, das andere legal. Beide sind umsonst. Woher weiß ich den Unterschied? Denn nur wenn ich einen Unterschied erkennen kann, ist es offensichtlich rechtswidrig. Es gibt aber keinen. Und da ist ja auch keiner, denn sonst hättest du ihn schon längst genannt, aber dir fällt selber keiner ein



Der Punkt ist, dass sich die Frage, so wie Du sie formulierst, nicht stellt. Etwas zum Download anbieten darf ich nur, wenn ich selbst die Rechte daran habe oder ich dazu befugt bin - so wie beispielsweise ein Onlineshop wie ITUNES oder MUSICLOAD. Auf Piratebay trifft weder das Eine noch das Andere zu - weshalb im Zweifel, wenn auch im Falle Deines Beispiels zu Unrecht, zu vermuten waere, dass BEIDE Angebote unrechtmaessig sind. Genau das ist der kleine, aber feine Unterschied zwischen straf- und zivilem Recht (und wird noch fuer viel Budenzauber in den Gerichten und folgerichtig einer nochmaligen Novellierung des UrhG fuehren).

Gesetzbuecher sind keine Lebensbedienungsanleitung, die vom Aufstehen ueber die Gesaessreinigung bis zum Schlafengehen jeden Handschlag des taeglichen Lebens regeln sollen oder ueberhaupt koennen - allenfalls sind es die Leitplanken, in denen sich die Gesellschaft bewegt.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (16. April 2009)

Ich halte nichts von der Gema, GeZ oder gar einer Kulturflatrate.
Ich ziehe mir weder Filme noch Musik.

Ich finde es kommt nur noch Mist im TV bzw. auf CD raus das es sich 
nicht lohnt die Nadel im Heuhaufen zu suchen.
Ich bräuchte einfach viel zu viel Zeit dafür.

Denoch darf ich gema & GeZ zahlen für "Angebote" die ich nicht angemessen ( im vergleich zu dem Preis) nutze.


----------



## Bucklew (16. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Im verlinkten Fall will die GEMA Gebuehren bei YouTube abschoepfen - nicht bei den Nutzern. Ein voellig anderes, weitaus ueberschaubares Szenario also, das bereits offenkundig nicht funktioniert.


Warum sollte es nicht funktionieren? Nur weil sich beide über die Höhe der Abgabe uneins sind? Vollkommen normal....



JePe schrieb:


> Um dennoch auf Deine Frage zu antworten - stimmt: weil da kein "Sinn" ist.


Der Sinn ist klar: Man kann und wird (weder du, noch die MI, noch die Regierung) das Filesharing nicht stoppen können. Der Geist ist aus der Flasche und die schöne alte Zeit kriegt die MI nicht wieder zurück. Und die ganzen, im Endeffekt sowieso nutzlosen Klagewellen, bringen auch nix.



JePe schrieb:


> forderst aber im gleichen Atemzug die Ausweitung dieses Systems zur "Kulturflatrate", weil sie eine fuer Dich preiswerte Alternative zum Ist-Zustand zu sein scheint?


Nein, die aktuell einzig sinnvolle Alternative zum Ist-Zustand. Weder mit Zensur, noch mit Internetsperren, noch mit riesigen Klagewellen wird man das Filesharing stoppen. Gleichzeitig sorgt es endlich für eine gewisse Rechtssicherheit.



JePe schrieb:


> Eine "Kulturflatrate" waere von allen Internetnutzern zu entrichten


ich sehe keinen Grund, warum die Kulturflatrate als "muss" einführen sollte und nicht als optionales "kann".

btw: wo ist dein aufschrei wegen der gez-gebühren auf pcs für die ganzen armen mittelständler?



JePe schrieb:


> Und falls er es nicht soll - wie wird kontrolliert, dass er tatsaechlich nur eMails liest, ohne das seine Intenetnutzung unverhaeltnismaessig ueberwacht wird?


Wie willst du das Filesharing so per se stoppen, ohne das Internet übermäßig zu kontrollieren? Nullsummenspiel. Da sollen sie doch lieber froh sein, wenn 10 millionen anschlüsse monatlich 5€ mitzahlen, als das sie gar nix kriegen. 50 millionen ist halt definitiv mehr als 0 und ob die klagewellen nun ne tolle einnahmequelle, außer für die beauftragten anwälte sind?!



JePe schrieb:


> Ach ja. Tauschen. Beim klassischen Tauschen bekommt man etwas, muss aber auch etwas dafuer hergeben. Beim "Filesharing" wird im eigentlichen Sinne nicht getauscht - es wird unkontrolliert verbreitet.


Natürlich tauscht man, ein tauscht setzt ja nicht vorraus, das ichs nachher nicht mehr habe. Wir reden hier immer noch ein nicht-materielles Gut.



JePe schrieb:


> Die Zahlen bezogen sich auf das abgelaufene Q2 / 2008 - und da war noch keine Rezession in Sicht.


Nein, natürlich nicht, zu dem Zeitpunkt war nur Lehman schon fast bankrott 



JePe schrieb:


> Dieser Artikel oder Abschnitt ist nicht hinreichend mit Belegen(...)versehen. Meinst Du diesen Teil?


Kannst du gern alles bei Google nachlesen, viel spaß!



JePe schrieb:


> Du glaubst demnach ernsthaft, im Zivilrecht gaebe es Angeklagte und ginge es um Schuld?


Auf jeden Fall geht es genauso wie im Strafrecht darum, was ich beweisen kann. Wenn ich nicht beweisen kann, dass du mir 20€ schuldest, kriege ich sie auch nicht von dir. Deine Unschuld musst du definitiv NICHT beweisen (das war btw der ausgangspunkt).



JePe schrieb:


> Man bezichtigt keine Straftat. Allenfalls bezichtigt man eine Person, eine begangen zu haben. Und daran erinnere ich mich beim besten Willen nicht.


"*Individuen wie Du* sorgen aber dafuer, dass die Gesetze irgendwann -und wohl eher frueher als spaeter- entsprechend angepasst werden."
Deine eigenen Posts kennst du ja nichtmal mehr 



JePe schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, dass sich die Frage, so wie Du sie formulierst, nicht stellt.


*ruder* *ruder* 



JePe schrieb:


> Etwas zum Download anbieten darf ich nur, wenn ich selbst die Rechte daran habe oder ich dazu befugt bin - so wie beispielsweise ein Onlineshop wie ITUNES oder MUSICLOAD. Auf Piratebay trifft weder das Eine noch das Andere zu


Wie an nun genug Beispielen gezeigt gibt es genug Künstler, die ihre Musik auf Piratebay stellen. Daher kann man im Falle von PirateBay nicht von einer "offensichtlich Rechtswidrigen" Quellen sprechen, ohne dem Künstler sein Recht zu nehmen, seine Musik da zu veröffentlichen wo er will. Wenn er sie auf PirateBay hochlädt, ist das sein gutes Recht und diese automatischen (und völlig schwachsinnigen) Gleichsetzungen von der MI (die du hier nachplapperst) ala Torrent = illegal und PirateBay = illegal sind einfach nur Humbug. PirateBay ist genauso legal wie Google oder jede andere Suchmaschine.


----------



## DaStash (16. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Du echauffierst Dich einerseits ueber die Verteilungsmechanismen der GEMA (was prinzipiell sogar in Ordnung ist), propagierst Filesharing als zivilen Ungehorsam aus Solidaritaet mit den geknechteten Musikern (was Humbug ist) - forderst aber im gleichen Atemzug die Ausweitung dieses Systems zur "Kulturflatrate", weil sie eine fuer Dich preiswerte Alternative zum Ist-Zustand zu sein scheint?


Nein. Du hast nicht ganz verstanden was in dem Punkt gefordert wird. Es geht darum das der Ist-Zustand folgender ist:
Du zahlst Gebühren an die Gema um "legal" Kopien von urheberrechtlich Geschützen Werken für dich und deinen engen familären Kreis anfertigen zu können. Im Urheberrecht ist aber seit 2008 der Passus hinzugefügt worden, dass man aber bei Werken mit Kopierschutz, diesen nicht umgehen darf, was somit den ersten Punkt nichtig macht, da ja mittlerweile das Gros an Video und Audio-Veröffentlichungen kopiergeschützt ist. Folglich müsste es bedeuten das man den IST-Zustand dahingehen ändert das man a) die Gemagebühr weglässt und Privatkopien einfach generell untersagt oder b) das man die Vergütung hinzu einer Kulturflatrate ändert, eine andere Kalkulation zu Grunde legt und dafür jedoch generell wieder das Kopieren für den privaten Gebrauch zulässt und eben ggf. auch speziell in dem Zusammenhang entweder das Umgehen des Kopierschutzes legalisiert oder eben solche als nichtig erklärt und untersagt. Und darum ging es in dem Punkt dem Bucklew die ganze Zeit.

Wie man im übrigen das ganze genau vergütet sollte man schon in einem extra-Thread debattieren, da dieses Thema an sich schon sehr komplex ist. Grundsätzlich sollte man natürlich genauso wie jetzt auf alles was zum Kopieren benötigt wird eine bestimmte Abgabenlast legen, die auch jeder zahlen muss der sie nutzen könnte(siehe auch Ansatz-GEZ). Ich wäre bereit dafür auch mehr zu bezahlen, wenn dann der Punkt der legalen, privaten Kopie zum Eigengebrauch rechtlich geklärt wäre. Wie hoch das ganze im Detail ausfallen müsste, sollte man separiert diskutieren.


> Ach ja. Tauschen. Beim klassischen Tauschen bekommt man etwas, muss aber auch etwas dafuer hergeben. Beim "Filesharing" wird im eigentlichen Sinne nicht getauscht - es wird unkontrolliert verbreitet.


 Stimmt so nicht ganz. Das Grundprinzip von "Tauschbörsen" besteht darin das du nur "nehmen" kannst, wenn du auch "gibst". 
Aber ist ja eigentlich auch unwichtig. 


> Die Zahlen bezogen sich auf das abgelaufene Q2 / 2008 - und da war noch keine Rezession in Sicht.


 Trotzdem kann man anhand der Zahlen nicht ablesen das der Rückgang auf den stärken illegalen Erwerb des Materials per Internet zurückzuführen ist. Allerdings konnte man für Sony allgemein am Anfang gleich feststellen, dass der Hauptverlust auf Grund des schlechten Yin/DOllar/Euro Wechselkurses zu Stande kommt. Des Weiteren kann man seit ca. einem halben Jahr einen starken Einbruch in den Asiatischen Exportmärkten beobachten, was auch zu den Negativzahlen führen könnte.


> Der Punkt ist, dass sich die Frage, so wie Du sie formulierst, nicht stellt. Etwas zum Download anbieten darf ich nur, wenn ich selbst die Rechte daran habe oder ich dazu befugt bin - so wie beispielsweise ein Onlineshop wie ITUNES oder MUSICLOAD.


Das kann man so nicht verallgemeinern, siehe auch "creative-common-lizens"
Es ist durchaus erlaubt Sachen von Dritten anzubieten, wenn dies so in der Lizens vereinbart und niedergeschrieben ist. Die Frage die man sich in Tauschbörsen stellen muss ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Ist die Datei die ich herunterladen möchte evtl- urheberrechtlich geschütz oder nicht? Wenn man es offensichtlich nicht erkennen kann(siehe NIN und Madonna Beispiel), so begeht man auch keine Straftat und die Tatsache das man etwas von PB herunterlädt oder bezieht ist "perse" nicht als Indiz an sich ausreichend um "ausschliesslich" von urheberrechtlich geschützem Material ausgehen zu können. Wenn man allerdings ein Album herunterlädt, egal von wo, was bekannter Maßen noch gar nicht zum Erwerb am freien Markt zur Verfügung steht, so stellt das eine beabsichtigte urheberrechtsverletzung dar und ist demnach auch ahndbar. Eigentlich ganz einfach vom Grundsatz her aber in der Praxis eben nicht immer anwend -/ und umsetzbar da es eben nicht stets eindeutig ist, ob es sich um illegales oder legales Material handelt.

MfG


----------



## JePe (16. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> ich sehe keinen Grund, warum die Kulturflatrate als "muss" einführen sollte und nicht als optionales "kann".



Den Grund hatte ich Dir schon genannt: weil sie dann auf die Ehrlichkeit der Nutzer angewiesen waere. So wie ja auch Fernsehgeraete bei der GEZ anzumelden sind. Wie affin die fuer eine "Kulturflatrate" in Betracht kommende Klientel dafuer ist, kannst Du ueberall im Internet und auch hier im Forum nachlesen: man ueberbietet sich mit so-betuppt-man-die-GEZ-Anleitungen.



Bucklew schrieb:


> btw: wo ist dein aufschrei wegen der gez-gebühren auf pcs für die ganzen armen mittelständler?



Es gibt sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen und Urteile zu diesem Thema. Nur verfolgen GEZ und Deine "Kulturflatrate" voellig unterschiedliche Ansaetze und geht der Vergleich deshalb fehl - waehrend die von der GEZ beigetriebenen Gelder der Finanzierung eines oeffentlich-rechtlichen Hoerfunkes dienen, der allen zugaenglich gemacht wird und einer Grundversorgun der Gesamtbevoelkerung dient, soll Deine "Kulturflatrate" privaten Konsum legalisieren. Ich wuesste nicht, warum ein Gewerbetreibender Dir Deinen Musikkonsum subventionieren sollte. Ein solcher Mechanismus koennte allenfalls dann in Betracht kommen, wenn es darueber breiten gesellschaftlichen Konsens gaebe: und den gibt es nicht.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wie willst du das Filesharing so per se stoppen, ohne das Internet übermäßig zu kontrollieren? Nullsummenspiel. Da sollen sie doch lieber froh sein, wenn 10 millionen anschlüsse monatlich 5€ mitzahlen, als das sie gar nix kriegen.



Ich interpretiere hieraus, dass Du tatsaechlich eine "Kulturflatrate" zwangsweise fuer alle Internet(breitband)anschluesse willst und diese nebenbei €5,- betragen soll?



Bucklew schrieb:


> Natürlich tauscht man, ein tauscht setzt ja nicht vorraus, das ichs nachher nicht mehr habe. Wir reden hier immer noch ein nicht-materielles Gut.



Selbstverstaendlich impliziert Tauschen ein Geben und Nehmen. Und selbstverstaendlich kann man ein Immaterialgut weggeben - in dem man die Rechte an ihm abtritt. Was natuerlich voraussetzt, dass man sie je hatte. Diese (inhaltlich auch noch falsche) Wortklauberei zeigt nur, wie wenig Unrechtsbewusstsein bei einem wachsenden Teil der Bevoelkerung noch vorhanden ist und wie sehr der Egoismus (der natuerlich eine reine Notwehrhandlung gegenueber dem noch egoistischeren Gegner ist) laengst triumphiert hat.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht, zu dem Zeitpunkt war nur Lehman schon fast bankrott



Lehman hat am 15. September -also ein Vierteljahr spaeter- Glaeubigerschutz nach "Chapter 11" beantragt. Etwa zu dieser Zeit konnten auch erste Kurseinbrueche im NIKKEI von SONY-Papieren (Minus 2.3 Prozent) beobachtet werden. Oder willst Du mir ernstlich erzaehlen, SONY haette im April 2008 weniger CD´s verkauft, weil die Verbraucher in hellseherischer Vorahnung die Implosion der Immobilienblase geahnt haetten?



Bucklew schrieb:


> Kannst du gern alles bei Google nachlesen, viel spaß!



Ich soll nach Belegen fuer Deine Behauptungen suchen? Ich denke nicht im Traum daran.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall geht es genauso wie im Strafrecht darum, was ich beweisen kann. Wenn ich nicht beweisen kann, dass du mir 20€ schuldest, kriege ich sie auch nicht von dir. Deine Unschuld musst du definitiv NICHT beweisen (das war btw der ausgangspunkt).



Ach so, Herr Feierabendjurist.

Dann widersprich mal Deiner Telefonrechnung und behaupte, die aufgefuehrten und in Rechnung gestellten Telefonate nie gefuehrt zu haben - immerhin will der rosa Riese ja etwas von Dir, da soll der Dir das erstmal beweisen. Ich habe Dutzende Prozesse dieser Art gegen Klugscheisser wie Dich fuehren lassen - keiner davon hat laenger als eine Stunde gedauert, keinen davon habe ich verloren. Weil es naemlich -auch wenn die Vokabel so in keinem Gesetzbuch auftaucht- den sogenannten Anscheinsbeweis gibt.



Bucklew schrieb:


> *ruder* *ruder*



Siehe oben.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wie an nun genug Beispielen gezeigt gibt es genug Künstler, die ihre Musik auf Piratebay stellen.



PirateBay hostet nichts - ergo kann auch kein Kuenstler (uebrigens referenzierst Du immer wieder genau ein Beispiel - "genug" im Sinne von empirisch definiere ich irgendwie anders) sein Werk dort zum Download anbieten. Vielmehr ermoeglicht PirateBay Datei"tausch" zwischen Benutzern, die sich typischerweise nicht kennen, damit keine Moeglichkeit haben, das Gegenueber zu identifizieren und die Rechtmaessigkeit des Angebotenen zu verifizieren. Anscheinsbeweis - wir sprachen darueber. Du willst das anders sehen, weil Du an diesem "anders" Dein Weltbild aufhaengst, in dem Du das Opfer widriger Umstaende bist? Meinetwegen. Richtiger wird es davon aber nicht. Weshalb ich den Rest Deines Posts hierzu nicht vergeblich mit einer Antwort aufwerten werde.



DaStash schrieb:


> Es geht darum das der Ist-Zustand folgender ist:
> Du zahlst Gebühren an die Gema um "legal" Kopien von urheberrechtlich Geschützen Werken für dich und deinen engen familären Kreis anfertigen zu können.



Noe - ein nicht tot zu kriegender Irrglaube. Du entrichtest eine Leergehaeuse- oder Leergeraeteabgabe, weil das, was Du gerade gekauft hast, seiner Intention nach dazu dient, ein Vervielfaeltigungsstueck herzustellen. Keinesfalls erwirbst Du dadurch einen Kopiergutschein.



DaStash schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann man anhand der Zahlen nicht ablesen das der Rückgang auf den stärken illegalen Erwerb des Materials per Internet zurückzuführen ist.


 
 Das hatte ich auch nicht geschrieben. Es ging um die Frage, ob CD´s moeglicherweise zu billig sind. Und streift man den Tunnelblick auch nur kurz ab, sind sie das sogar ganz sicher (Energieverbrauch, Transport, Personal etc). Das sind andere Konsumgueter zwar auch und hat laengst nicht nur etwas mit realen Kosten zu tun, aendert aber an diesem Umstand nichts. Man sollte es deshalb auch nicht voellig verdraengen, wenn man mal wieder in die ueblichen "alles ist ja viel zu teuer"-Gesaenge einstimmt.


----------



## DaStash (16. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Noe - ein nicht tot zu kriegender Irrglaube. Du entrichtest eine Leergehaeuse- oder Leergeraeteabgabe, weil das, was Du gerade gekauft hast, seiner Intention nach dazu dient, ein Vervielfaeltigungsstueck herzustellen. Keinesfalls erwirbst Du dadurch einen Kopiergutschein.


Du entrichtest eine Abgabe für Gerätschaften die dazu geeignet sind, Kopien von, grob gesagt, urheberrechtlichen Content zu privaten Zwecken/ Eigengebrauch zu erstellen. Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben. Des Weiteren geht meine Ausführung auch noch weiter. Was sagst du denn nun dazu das sich das Recht auf eine private Kopie, inklusive der abgegebenen Gebühren dafür, sich mit dem Verbot einen Kopierschutz zu umgehen, überschneidet und an welchem Punkt sollte man ansetzen??? Seid einigen Posts gehst du genau dieser Frage aus dem Weg.


> Das hatte ich auch nicht geschrieben. Es ging um die Frage, ob CD´s moeglicherweise zu billig sind. Und streift man den Tunnelblick auch nur kurz ab, sind sie das sogar ganz sicher (Energieverbrauch, Transport, Personal etc). Das sind andere Konsumgueter zwar auch und hat laengst nicht nur etwas mit realen Kosten zu tun, aendert aber an diesem Umstand nichts. Man sollte es deshalb auch nicht voellig verdraengen, wenn man mal wieder in die ueblichen "alles ist ja viel zu teuer"-Gesaenge einstimmt.


Ich finde nicht das CD´s zu billig sind, siehe damalige Preise bei Singels beispielsweise. Ich finde eher das MP3´s viel zu teuer sind und die Mehrkosten keinen Mehrwert mit sich bringen. Daran sollte man etwas ändern, dann würden m. M. n. viel mehr Leute den "legalen" als den illegalen Weg wählen. Ja und ich weiß, der Preis darf keine Rechtfertigung für illegales Handel sein aber Fakt ist es, dass genau aus dem Grunde viele es so betreiben, also sollte und muss man eben an der Schraube drehen um an dem "Ist-Zustan" etwas zu ändern und sich so an die "neuen" Marktgegebenheiten anpassen. 

MfG


----------



## FoXXie (16. April 2009)

huuch,Flamekrieg?

BTT: Ich finds zwar gut,dass man gegen die Filesharer ankämpft,aber so?,nee danke..


----------



## JePe (16. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was sagst du denn nun dazu das sich das Recht auf eine private Kopie, inklusive der abgegebenen Gebühren dafür, sich mit dem Verbot einen Kopierschutz zu umgehen, überschneidet und an welchem Punkt sollte man ansetzen???



Es gibt kein _Recht_ auf eine Privatkopie - waere es so, waeren Kopierschutzmechanismen in der jetzigen Form vermutlich illegal. Sie ist nur nicht pauschal _rechtswidrig_ - dann naemlich nicht, wenn sie im bereits beschriebenen Kontext (Vervielfaeltigung eines Originals, kein Kopierschutz, ausschliesslich persoenlicher Gebrauch oder Weitergabe ausschliesslich unentgeltlich und an Personen, mit denen Du durch ein persoenliches Band verbunden bist) erfolgt. Ergo gibt es da keine "Ueberschneidung". Die enthaltenen Abgaben sind fuer Kopien innerhalb dieses Rahmens, TV- oder Rundfunkaufzeichnungen etc.


----------



## DaStash (16. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Es gibt kein _Recht_ auf eine Privatkopie - waere es so, waeren Kopierschutzmechanismen in der jetzigen Form vermutlich illegal. Sie ist nur nicht pauschal _rechtswidrig_ - dann naemlich nicht, wenn sie im bereits beschriebenen Kontext (Vervielfaeltigung eines Originals, kein Kopierschutz, ausschliesslich persoenlicher Gebrauch oder Weitergabe ausschliesslich unentgeltlich und an Personen, mit denen Du durch ein persoenliches Band verbunden bist) erfolgt. Ergo gibt es da keine "Ueberschneidung". Die enthaltenen Abgaben sind fuer Kopien innerhalb dieses Rahmens, TV- oder Rundfunkaufzeichnungen etc.


Aha und was ist dann das hier?
§53 UrhG Vervielfältigungen zum privaten und sonstigen eigenen Gebrauch

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (16. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Den Grund hatte ich Dir schon genannt: weil sie dann auf die Ehrlichkeit der Nutzer angewiesen waere. So wie ja auch Fernsehgeraete bei der GEZ anzumelden sind. Wie affin die fuer eine "Kulturflatrate" in Betracht kommende Klientel dafuer ist, kannst Du ueberall im Internet und auch hier im Forum nachlesen: man ueberbietet sich mit so-betuppt-man-die-GEZ-Anleitungen.


Und wieviel % der GEZ-Pflichtigen tun es dann konkret? Ohne einen entsprechenden Beleg, dass die Zahl der GEZ-"Flüchtigen" einen einigermaßen großen Anteil innehaben, ist das ganze hinfällig.



JePe schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen und Urteile zu diesem Thema. Nur verfolgen GEZ und Deine "Kulturflatrate" voellig unterschiedliche Ansaetze und geht der Vergleich deshalb fehl - waehrend die von der GEZ beigetriebenen Gelder der Finanzierung eines oeffentlich-rechtlichen Hoerfunkes dienen, der allen zugaenglich gemacht wird und einer Grundversorgun der Gesamtbevoelkerung dient, soll Deine "Kulturflatrate" privaten Konsum legalisieren. Ich wuesste nicht, warum ein Gewerbetreibender Dir Deinen Musikkonsum subventionieren sollte.


Tut er doch bereits - er bezahlt schließlich Radio und TV, obwohl er einen PC nur hat, um die Steuererklärung zu machen, die ohne PC nicht mehr möglich ist. Abgesehen davon möchte ich doch gar nicht, dass der Gewerbetreibende dafür zahlt, genauso wenig wie er GEZ zahlen sollte. Da sieht man aber eben, warum die leute zutage zur Contentindustrie Mafia sagen - ARD & Co haben sich selbstständig ihre Beitragsbasis vergrößert, das muss den erstmal einer nachmachen.



JePe schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere hieraus, dass Du tatsaechlich eine "Kulturflatrate" zwangsweise fuer alle Internet(breitband)anschluesse willst und diese nebenbei €5,- betragen soll?


Vor dem interpretieren sollte man erstmal lesen können, mein Lieber, du hast doch selbst gerade zitiert:

_ich sehe keinen Grund, warum die Kulturflatrate als "muss" einführen sollte und nicht als optionales "kann"._

da gibt es nichts zu interpretieren 



JePe schrieb:


> Selbstverstaendlich impliziert Tauschen ein Geben und Nehmen. Und selbstverstaendlich kann man ein Immaterialgut weggeben - in dem man die Rechte an ihm abtritt. Was natuerlich voraussetzt, dass man sie je hatte. Diese (inhaltlich auch noch falsche) Wortklauberei zeigt nur, wie wenig Unrechtsbewusstsein bei einem wachsenden Teil der Bevoelkerung noch vorhanden ist und wie sehr der Egoismus (der natuerlich eine reine Notwehrhandlung gegenueber dem noch egoistischeren Gegner ist) laengst triumphiert hat.


Selbstverständlich fehlt das Unrechtsbewusstsein - die MI hat doch genauso wenig eines. Siehe die Privatkopie, man bezahlt es mit allem möglichen, hat dann aber kein Recht dazu, sie anzufertigen. Warum bezahlt mir die MI nicht meine Rechnung an sie, obwohl ich gar nix für sie getan habe? 



JePe schrieb:


> Lehman hat am 15. September -also ein Vierteljahr spaeter- Glaeubigerschutz nach "Chapter 11" beantragt. Etwa zu dieser Zeit konnten auch erste Kurseinbrueche im NIKKEI von SONY-Papieren (Minus 2.3 Prozent) beobachtet werden. Oder willst Du mir ernstlich erzaehlen, SONY haette im April 2008 weniger CD´s verkauft, weil die Verbraucher in hellseherischer Vorahnung die Implosion der Immobilienblase geahnt haetten?


Wenn man jetzt ein BISSCHEN mehr ahnung hätte, dann wüsste man, dass die Finanzkrise in Form eines Konjunktureinbruches in den USA schon VIEL früher hatte, als 2008. Bereits Mitte 2006 begann das Einbrechen des Häusermarktes, durch den natürlich logischerweise die entsprechenden Besitzer weniger Geld für Konsum übrig hatten. Das Lehman pleite gingen (die btw schon Anfang 2008 ihre erste Millardenabschreibungen wegen der Immobilien machen mussten), war nur das Resultat aus dem schon seit 2006 sinkenden Häuserpreisen. Der Höhepunkt des ganzen war dann Ende 2007/Anfang 2008, genau zu den von dir zitierten Quartalszahlen von Sony.



JePe schrieb:


> Dann widersprich mal Deiner Telefonrechnung und behaupte, die aufgefuehrten und in Rechnung gestellten Telefonate nie gefuehrt zu haben - immerhin will der rosa Riese ja etwas von Dir, da soll der Dir das erstmal beweisen. Ich habe Dutzende Prozesse dieser Art gegen Klugscheisser wie Dich fuehren lassen - keiner davon hat laenger als eine Stunde gedauert, keinen davon habe ich verloren. Weil es naemlich -auch wenn die Vokabel so in keinem Gesetzbuch auftaucht- den sogenannten Anscheinsbeweis gibt.


Ich glaube kaum, dass du mehr als eine Stunde in einem Gerichtssaal verbracht hast, bei dem Niveau das du hier (erneut) zeigst. Das passt wohl eher zu Barbara Salesch als in einen richtigen Gerichtssaal, da scheint jemand wohl nachmittags vorm TV zuviel phantasie zu entwickeln. aber wenn man sonst nichts zu tun hat 

(das du mit dem Verhalten überhaupt irgendwo einen Job kriegst, halte ich auch für ausgeschlossen)



JePe schrieb:


> PirateBay hostet nichts - ergo kann auch kein Kuenstler (uebrigens referenzierst Du immer wieder genau ein Beispiel - "genug" im Sinne von empirisch definiere ich irgendwie anders) sein Werk dort zum Download anbieten.


Nein, PirateBay hostet nichts, das ist richtig. Sie bieten allerdings die Daten an, wo ich einen Download X finde. Im Grunde also nichts anderes als auch iTunes oder Musicload, nur das der Server eben die vielen Millonen Nutzer sind.

btw nannte ich nicht nur ein Beispiel genannt und es gibt noch Millionen andere. Kleine Nachhilfe für dich: Audio - Creative Commons

Das ist dann wohl hoffentlich empirisch ok, auch für einen vermeitlichen Juristen...



JePe schrieb:


> Du willst das anders sehen, weil Du an diesem "anders" Dein Weltbild aufhaengst, in dem Du das Opfer widriger Umstaende bist?


Man kann es nicht anders sehen, wenn man die Sache realistisch betrachtet. Jedem Menschen zuzumuten, sich erst über die Verkaufsmethoden von X zu informieren, ist schlicht unmöglich. Woher soll ihc wissen, dass es Madonna nicht einer Gruppe Radiohead oder NiN nachmacht?



DaStash schrieb:


> Aha und was ist dann das hier?
> §53 UrhG Vervielfältigungen zum privaten und sonstigen eigenen Gebrauch


Die Lizenz zum Geld drucken: Man erhält die Abgaben, braucht dafür aber absolut nichts zu tun - denn das Kopieren kann zu 100% (theoretisch) unterbunden werden.

Und da wundert man sich nicht, dass man sich das nicht gefallen lässt?


----------



## JePe (17. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aha und was ist dann das hier?



Das ist §53 UrhG. Und da steht exakt das, was ich geschrieben habe - das Du kopieren darfst, was Du kopieren darfst. Das, was Du nicht kopieren darfst, steht dann woanders. Gesetzbuecher sind nicht zufaellig verdammt dick.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass du mehr als eine Stunde in einem Gerichtssaal verbracht hast, bei dem Niveau das du hier (erneut) zeigst.



Stimmt - das musste ich in diesem Job auch nicht; ich habe schlicht entschieden, wann einer der eigenen oder zuarbeitenden Anwaelte dies getan hat. Daran, dass Du einfachste Begrifflichkeiten nicht kennst und hier in peinlicher Weise mit Deinem Halbwissen posierst, aendert das aber auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Bucklew (17. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt - das musste ich in diesem Job auch nicht; ich habe schlicht entschieden, wann einer der eigenen oder zuarbeitenden Anwaelte dies getan hat. Daran, dass Du einfachste Begrifflichkeiten nicht kennst und hier in peinlicher Weise mit Deinem Halbwissen posierst, aendert das aber auch nichts mehr.


Na mein Kleiner, Einbildung ist ja bekanntlich auch eine Bildung 

Viel Spaß dann morgen nachmittag bei der nächsten "Gerichtssitzung" mit der Barbara


----------



## MomentInTime (17. April 2009)

Passt mal auf; die Schweden werden dieses Jahr anonymes Filesharing für sich entdecken und dann geht's wieder rund *Tee schlürf* ...


----------



## Maschine311 (17. April 2009)

Damit wird in meinen Augen nur die Daten von persönlichem Verhaltensstruckturen und Daten ansich gesammelt, damit die Industrie wieder Ansatzpunkte für neue Verkaufstrategien und Werbung entwickeln kann. 
Man sehe was mit deinen persönlichen Daten passiert, trotz Datenschutzgesetz. Da wird dein persönliches Innenleben bei McCafe für 20Mio.€ als CD unterm Tisch durchgeschoben.


----------



## DaStash (17. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Das ist §53 UrhG. Und da steht exakt das, was ich geschrieben habe - das Du kopieren darfst, was Du kopieren darfst. Das, was Du nicht kopieren darfst, steht dann woanders. Gesetzbuecher sind nicht zufaellig verdammt dick.


 Jetzt verdreh mal nicht die Tatsachen! Du hattest behauptet: _Zitat JePe:"Es gibt kein Recht auf eine Privatkopie - waere es so, waeren Kopierschutzmechanismen in der jetzigen Form vermutlich illegal."_
Es geht darum das du auf fast jedes Werk mittlerweile einen Kopierschutz hast, welcher rechtlich korrekt, das Verfielfältigen zu privaten Zwecken unterbindet. Demnach wird der Passus für private Kopien dahingehend nichtig gemacht, als das er überflüssig ist und demnach eigentlich auch keine Grundlage mehr für eine pauschale Abgabe auf alles was mit Kopiermechanismen zu tun hat, geben dürfte. Das ist der Punkt. Ursprünglich hatte man sehr wohl das recht alles zu Kopieren für den privaten Gebrauch und seit der Änderung im UrhG darf man nur noch Sachen kopieren, die kopiert werden dürfen. Ich hatte ja auch nichts anderes gesagt, sondern lediglich dargelegt, dass dadurch eine Überschneidung zweier Rechte stattfindet. Das das so nicht richtig sein kann, sollte auch jemand wie du, der gerne den Eindruck erwecken möchte eine guten Bildung zu unterliegen, verstehen können.

Mir scheint sowieso, dass es mit Dir nicht möglich ist mal einen Konsenz zu erreichen, da du andauernd den Eindruck erweckst, aus reiner opportuner Intension immer gegenteilig zu anderen Meinungen zu argumentieren.



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Damit wird in meinen Augen nur die Daten von persönlichem Verhaltensstruckturen und Daten ansich gesammelt, damit die Industrie wieder Ansatzpunkte für neue Verkaufstrategien und Werbung entwickeln kann.
> Man sehe was mit deinen persönlichen Daten passiert, trotz Datenschutzgesetz. Da wird dein persönliches Innenleben bei McCafe für 20Mio.€ als CD unterm Tisch durchgeschoben.


Ja, guter Punkt. Genau darum geht es im Übrigen in meiner Signatur "Der gläserne Deutsche" 

MfG


----------



## JePe (17. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dann morgen nachmittag bei der nächsten "Gerichtssitzung" mit der Barbara



Danke. Ich richte ihr dann auch aus, dass es "nicht verboten ist, Gesetze zu uebertreten".

Diesmal definitiv EOD, weil ausser Beleidigungen und Unsinn nichts mehr zu erwarten ist.



DaStash schrieb:


> Jetzt verdreh mal nicht die Tatsachen! Du hattest behauptet: _Zitat JePe:"Es gibt kein Recht auf eine Privatkopie - waere es so, waeren Kopierschutzmechanismen in der jetzigen Form vermutlich illegal."_



Ich "verdrehe" nichts und muss auch nichts verdrehen - es ist schlicht ein Unterschied, ob etwas prinzipiell *zulaessig* ist (und das ist die Vokabel aus dem 53 UrhG) oder ein *Rechtsanspruch* darauf besteht. Ersteres ist der Fall, wird aber durch weitere Gesetze beschraenkt, weshalb Letzteres eben nicht zutrifft. Wofuer die Leergehaeuse- und geraeteabgaben gedacht sind, hatte ich auch mehrfach erklaert - und ist Dir scheinbar schnuppe.

Ebenfalls EOD, weil die Standpunkte nunmehr geklaert sein duerften.


----------



## d-Raven-b (18. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem. Dann zeigst denen halt das keine illegalen Daten bei dir zu finden sind. Und wenn solche nicht vorhanden sind, dann reicht es auch nicht für eine Klage.



Wer hat schon 100% legale Daten? Keine mp3 von einer CD die er nicht selbst besitzt? Kein Spiel von einem Freund, dass durch einen Crack läuft?

Und selbst wenn: Wie stellst du dir das vor: "Hier Herr Polizist, werfen Sie einen Blick in meinen Datei-Explorer - Sie sehen, dass ich kein Ordner "Vom Internet heruntergeladene Schwarzkopien" habe! Oder du übergibst einem Ermittler bereitwillig deine PC's, USB-Sticks und HDDs damit sie für zwei, drei Wochen gründlichst untersucht werden. Und das ist ja auch vollkommen ok, solange die Musikindustrie den Verdacht hegt, du betreibs illegales Filesharing..


----------



## Bucklew (18. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Diesmal definitiv EOD, weil ausser Beleidigungen und Unsinn nichts mehr zu erwarten ist.


Da hast du deine eigenen Posts mal wieder vortrefflich analysiert, Chapeau!

Schade, dass du das nicht zum Thema kannst, dann müsstest du hier nicht mit eben diesen "Beleidigungen und Unsinn" um dich werfen


----------



## Maniac1960 (19. April 2009)

"_Zitat JePe:"Es gibt kein Recht auf eine Privatkopie - waere es so, waeren Kopierschutzmechanismen in der jetzigen Form vermutlich illegal."_
Es geht darum das du auf fast jedes Werk mittlerweile einen Kopierschutz hast, welcher rechtlich korrekt, das Verfielfältigen zu privaten Zwecken unterbindet. Demnach wird der Passus für private Kopien dahingehend nichtig gemacht," 
Es ist heute immer noch erlaubt, sich von jeder cd oder dvd, eine kopie zu erstellen.
dieses war den herstellern der cd`s ein dorn im auge, es verhinderte nähmlich, das wenn die cd oder dvd nicht mehr lesbar war, den kauf einer neuen.
also dachten sie nach, und kamen auf dem kopierschutz, denn wenn jemand den kopierschutz umgeht oder crack, begeht er den hier so intensiv diskutierten, urheber-rechts-diebstahl.

was glaubt ihr denn, warum viele kopierschutzmechamismen der cd oder dvd relativ einfach umgangen werden kann????

mfg


----------

